# samus vs. sasuke



## lordridley (May 13, 2007)

heres the idea. since sai didnt kill sasuke like he was suposed to, danzou puts a bounty on sasuke's head and samus is the only one who wants to try to claim the bounty( not to mention she incapacitated the other bounty hunters with her leetnes). note that samus has all the weapons, optical systems, suits, and abilities that she has ever had in any of the metroid games. my bet is that samus waits for sasuke to try to use chidori then she in the second before it hits, grapple beams sasuke and slams him against whatever archetecture/terrain is in the area knocking sasuke unconcious after which she simply kill him with a few charged wavebeam shots (just for irony).


----------



## Dio Brando (May 13, 2007)

This is beyond pedo anal rape.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2007)

Samus destroys Sasuke with a generic energy attack.


----------



## Aldric (May 13, 2007)

Samus casually screw attacks into Sasuke and turns him into a geyser of blood and minced meat at 0:02 into the first round.

I approve of this thread btw, Sasuke needs to be pitted against more characters horribly overpowering him.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 13, 2007)

Complete and utter rape.  Sasuke has no chance in hell.  In fact no Ninja in Naruto has a chance in hell against Samus.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 13, 2007)

umm you people forgot the fact that it take so damn long for samus to turn around and how easy it to break her amor and weps she's not very mobile

lets face it sam cant fight some one that can teleport around her(timeskip sasuke)


----------



## Thanatos (May 13, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> umm you people forgot the fact that it take so damn long for samus to turn around and how easy it to break her amor and weps she's not very mobile



I'm sorry... did you just say how _easy_ it is to break her armour?


----------



## Aldric (May 13, 2007)

Not very mobile? Take so damn long for her to turn around? 

I take it you only ever played the Metroid Prime games, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> umm you people forgot the fact that it take so damn long for samus to turn around and how easy it to break her amor and weps she's not very mobile
> 
> lets face it sam cant fight some one that can teleport around her(timeskip sasuke)



 . . . she fought real teleporters in prime.


P.S. Sasuke doesn't teleport he just moves faster than the eye can see.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 13, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> umm you people forgot the fact that it take so damn long for samus to turn around and how easy it to break her amor and weps she's not very mobile
> 
> lets face it sam cant fight some one that can teleport around her(timeskip sasuke)



:rofl  

Her armor has stood up to more powerful attacks then Sasuke could dream of.  She's not even slow in the Metroid Prime games so I have no idea where you got that idea.  And Samus can run at Super Speeds too.  Not to mention that Sasuke can't survive any of her attacks well she can shrug his off.


----------



## SteelJack (May 13, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Samus casually screw attacks into Sasuke and turns him into a geyser of blood and minced meat at 0:02 into the first round.
> 
> I approve of this thread btw, Sasuke needs to be pitted against more characters horribly overpowering him.



Like Odin (Marvel) for example?


----------



## lordridley (May 13, 2007)

samus could also power bomb sasuke into submission.


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2007)

All Sasuke needs to do is make an explosion that throws Samus against a wall.

Then she'll lose all her upgrades and have to go reacquire them.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 14, 2007)

Reznor said:


> All Sasuke needs to do is make an explosion that throws Samus against a wall.
> 
> Then she'll lose all her upgrades and have to go reacquire them.



Except she only needs generic energy attack to rape Sasuke.


----------



## Aldric (May 14, 2007)

Even with only the power beam, power suit and one energy tank it's still Samus in a curbstomp.



			
				SteelJack said:
			
		

> Like Odin (Marvel) for example?



For example.


----------



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*Samus wins by her overwhelming amount of win.*_


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2007)

Do you think that Samus can hit Sasuke? He's way faster and he can get cover.

I'm not sure if Sasuke could hurt Samus, but it's definitely not going to be OMG!INSTARAPE!!!!


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2007)

True the same would apply the Luffy vs Samus thread. Sasuke would be a lot faster than Samus.


----------



## T_Frick (May 14, 2007)

Exactly. You guys are underating Sasuke by waaay to far. Screw attack, energy blast, power bomb?!?!?! You realize Sasuke has extremely overwhelming speed. He is a ninja. Besides, he's got crazy fire jutsu. I bet you he could get his gay lil flame goin' before Samus can shoot him with an energy shot. Only Sasuke wouldn't try the flame jutsus 'cause he wouldn't wanna be caught off gaurd. He doesn't know Samus has a fast acting weapon such as the power missle. All the Sasuke would really have to do is through Samus off with a simple substitution jutsu. That would buy hium enough time to back off and ready the Chidori. And Sasuke would be so fast that Samus wouldn't be able to react.

I don't know what's up with all the Sasuke haters out there. I mean sure he's a bastard, and all the girls love him. But that doesn't make him any less of a badass.

And Samus' armor is strong, but I really don't think it's strong enough to withstand all of Sasuke's attacks. Saske could attack so fast that Samus' armor would eventually wear out.

Besides, let's not forget tha Sharingan.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 14, 2007)

I think people need to know what Samus is truly capable of:
I found these posts....
And when your done with this go here.
And when your done with this go here.


----------



## Dellishell (May 14, 2007)

*Sighs* Damn Sauske haters.

Samus wins in one single blast of her energy cannon.

People Sasuke is cooler than most characters. Don't hate the playa, hate the game.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

i wontder though, could samus use a charged shot as if it was a rasengan


----------



## T_Frick (May 14, 2007)

That would be insane!

But don't forget that's if she got the chance to use it. Don't forget Sasuke's speed.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

samus has the shinespark which is even faster, albiet it takes a few seconds for the speed boost to start. i will admit though that although samus can move faster, sasuke has better acceleration.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

Samus wins this fight.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

dont forget that samus does have some chance even without the suit, the chozo blood gives her amazing agility and junk, so shes kinda like a cyber ninja in a battlesuit.


----------



## T_Frick (May 14, 2007)

Good point. Maybe this was a better match up than I first thought. But either way it's not like the winner rapes the other one with the greatest of ease. I would still say Sasuke is waaaay much faster though. That's what makes ait a good matchup.

I'm still goin' with Sasuke. Only 'cause almost everyone else weant with Samus and there needs to be someone on Sasuke's side.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

you have an interesting point as to the bias. but im not changing sides. not to mention that samus has an ability that can neutralize the advantage of sharingan, her scan visor could anylize strengths and weaknesses just as well, plus the darkvisor and x-ray visor are like truncated byakugans.


----------



## Wesley (May 14, 2007)

Chozo blood also gives her pyshic and psionic abilities.  She's not lifting things up and crushing people with her mind.  Her mind is more like a Fortress with limited telepathy.


----------



## MdB (May 14, 2007)

Samus doesn't stand a change against a character made of epic fail.


----------



## Hale (May 14, 2007)

^Sasuke is no longer emo, and infinately stronger then before... he's epic win now


----------



## Random Nobody (May 14, 2007)

In this thread, he's epic fail.  He can't do a God damn thing to her, his best attacks wouldn't get through her armor.  She could just Power Bomb the area and then he's fucked.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 14, 2007)

Samus puts on a strap on.
Sasuke bends over.
Do the math.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 14, 2007)

For those saying that Sasuke is to fast for Samus to hit, you've never seen the dark visor. With it active, she can kill Dark Pirate Commandos who are fast enough to go invisible and leave an afterimage that remains for several seconds (Dark visor basically works like a sharingan and sees their movements in slow motion)


----------



## T_Frick (May 14, 2007)

Think about Sasuke's speed! Has Samus ever made a dustcloud by running in circles? Come one. Now that I think about it, Sasuke would be even too fast for the dark visor. Samus does have those badass visors. It's just a matter if she even gets a chance.


----------



## Enigmatic Swordsman (May 14, 2007)

. . . . . . . .  I didn't see this.

I'm going to turn around and pretend that this thread doesn't exist.....  

Oh fuck it.  Samus in a rapestomp.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> In this thread, he's epic fail.  He can't do a God damn thing to her, his best attacks wouldn't get through her armor.  She could just Power Bomb the area and then he's fucked.



Why would she waste a power bomb on Sasuke,those can be used for better things like opening doors.


Samus' armor has taken attacks that make chidori look like cotton candy. Her spark booster makers her insanely fast as well.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 14, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Think about Sasuke's speed! Has Samus ever made a dustcloud by running in circles? Come one.


 This statement is made of fail 



> Now that I think about it, Sasuke would be even too fast for the dark visor.


 No, he is nowhere near too fast. Dark Visor can see outside the 4th dimension (time and space).



> Samus does have those badass visors. It's just a matter if she even gets a chance.


She will, dont you worry


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

also, dont forget about the lock-on feature of the visors, if she locks on to sasuke, then his speed wont do squat, because her gun will automatically follow him. in addition she could use the sonic boom(anihalator beam combo) to blast him out of his mind. and nobody has remebered the potency of the grapple beam.


----------



## Thanatos (May 14, 2007)

Reznor said:


> All Sasuke needs to do is make an explosion that throws Samus against a wall.
> 
> Then she'll lose all her upgrades and have to go reacquire them.





And I'll assume Sasuke will stand around doing nothing while she go gets them.


----------



## atom (May 14, 2007)

Actually, Samus never loses any of her powers. She has all of her powers all the time. She just loses the function to use them. But in the BD we are a neutral universe where both peoples powers work. So Samus couldn't lose her powers in this situation.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

umm... i dont think that that would work... that(the explosion) was just used to kill the intro so that whoever was pllaying the game could get on with the real game in the way that metroid games are supposed to be done, from scratch.


----------



## potential (May 14, 2007)

WTF? Does everybody hate Naruto. Everybody just underestimates Naruto and all it's characters on a naruto website. Well anyway if it's an open field then It's sasuke's  advantage by far cause unless somebody show me evidence then ther is no way in hell that Samus could even touch Samus. And why cant Chidori cut Samus armor. It's a cutting tool. We also still havent seen it's limit to what it can or cannot cut. For all we know it can cut through anything. It hasent been stopped yet. Also I guess everybody forgot along with speed, Sasuke has a 3 tomoe Sharingan. WTF is samus going to do if SAsuke turns his into a chidori(he's capable of this. Chidori Nagashi anyone) an runs into her. Dont forget another boost, Cursed Seal level 2. It's either tie or Sasuke because bottomline Samus is moving like a snail to sasuke.


----------



## lordridley (May 14, 2007)

samus has the light beam if sasuke goes curse 2, the dark visor is practically an aritificial sharingan(sans illusoins), samus can easily touch herself, samus's armor has an eenergy shield around it, and please try to be less jumbled with your thoughts or there is no reason for you to even be speaking here (and if i were you i would take note that everyone hates you) thankyou.


----------



## SteelJack (May 14, 2007)

lordridley said:


> samus can easily touch herself


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 14, 2007)

potential said:


> WTF? Does everybody hate Naruto. Everybody just underestimates Naruto and all it's characters on a naruto website. Well anyway if it's an open field then It's sasuke's  advantage by far cause unless somebody show me evidence then ther is no way in hell that Samus could even touch Samus. *And why cant Chidori cut Samus armor. It's a cutting tool. We also still havent seen it's limit to what it can or cannot cut. For all we know it can cut through anything.* It hasent been stopped yet. Also I guess everybody forgot along with speed, Sasuke has a 3 tomoe Sharingan. WTF is samus going to do if SAsuke turns his into a chidori(he's capable of this. Chidori Nagashi anyone) an runs into her. Dont forget another boost, Cursed Seal level 2. It's either tie or Sasuke because bottomline Samus is moving like a snail to sasuke.



No Limits Fallacy. And Sasuke can't do a fucking thing to Samus's Armor.

Sasuke isn't faster than the waveblaster


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 14, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:


> No Limits Fallacy. And Sasuke can't do a fucking thing to Samus's Armor.
> 
> Sasuke isn't faster than the *waveblaster*



I believe it's called Wavebuster, regardless, that'll fuck Sasuke up good


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2007)

One power bomb and Sasuke dies.

No one in the Narutoverse can beat Samus.  So stop putting them against her.


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2007)

Stop comparing speed of projectiles to speed of Sasuke. You don't dodge something by outrunning it. 

I don't have to go train speed to dodge a train, do I?

Anyway, after reading some of the stuff about Samus, it seems that she's a decent bit more powerful than the game makes her out to be. I want to know more about her agility though. The spark booster gives good forward travel speed, but not quick turns.

I still think that Sasuke can dodge her attacks, since his speed + prediction is the best combo for avoiding her attacks. Even if she power bombs, I think he could get out in time.

Samus's attack/durability is quite a bit better than Sasuke's, don't get me wrong.
Sasuke's ability to evade her attacks though is quite a bit better too, via raw agility, sharingan and various other techniques (kawarimi, bunshin)

There's no way that Sasuke can one shot her.
There's also no way that Samus's first shot will hit Sasuke.

For those that agree with me, (and don't think that one's ability overrides the other) I'm trying to figure out how it will turn. Will Sasuke be able to get in enough attacks to take down Sasuke? Will Samus be able to find a way to hit Sasuke?

Katons are out, due to how low the temperature is. Chidori has a limited number of uses per day.... 4 was Kakashi's limit. I don't think that that's enough. I don't know how Sasuke's genjutsu, if any, will work. I don't know what the fuck that long lightning sword jutsu was. What did Sasuke do to explode part of the base when they were looking for him?

I see the possibility of Sasuke winning, but not with anything actually shown and varified.

With the information we have, if we assume that he has nothing else, Samus will win, just because Sasuke can't break though Samus's armor before getting exhausted, and he has no way to hide and rest that I can think of (Samus runs faster, so he can't use sheer distance between them) The battle would be Samus's once Sasuke is exhausted enough to be hit by Samus.



Thanatos said:


> And I'll assume Sasuke will stand around doing nothing while she go gets them.


 Fair enough. But Sasuke gets to make vague references to his past and leave Samus to figure out what the hell he meant by it.

(Also, I'm not serious for those seriously responding to this part XD)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

With the screw attack Samus is able to jump,for well,forever. It would make dodging chidori child's play.


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> With the screw attack Samus is able to jump,for well,forever. It would make dodging chidori child's play.


 How is jumping such an efficient way to dodge it?

If she stays up in the air, she loses ability to attack him.

Plus, Sasuke would sneak/speedblitz her with the Chidori.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

Reznor said:


> How is jumping such an efficient way to dodge it?
> 
> If she stays up in the air, she loses ability to attack him.
> 
> Plus, Sasuke would sneak/speedblitz her with the Chidori.



Jumping is an effective way to doge chidori,because 
A)It's a charging attack so jumping over it is a great way to dodge
B)She'll be out of Sasuke's range

Samus can fire her cannon,missiles,and drop bombs while in the air. Screw attack is also an attack in,and of itself.

I don't know if Chidori could pierce Samus's shields/armor assuming this is her in her best armor. In all likely hood,the shocking effect of Nagashi would be more effect as it could short her suit out temporarily reducing her to it's basic techniques for a small amount of time. However Samus is a ranged fighter,so getting paralyzed by chidori nahashi seems unlikely.

The morph ball is also an advantage Samus is harder to hit in this form as she's small,and still has attacks in the form of bombs(power and normal) and a charge attack.


----------



## Dellishell (May 15, 2007)

She'd fall victim to the Uchiha's charmness and give Sasuke an Intergalactic Space Blowjob.

She's sasuke's ideal girl for restration of the uchiha clan.

Imagine the kids the would produce, awesome uchiha/space bounty hunter badasses.

Win.


----------



## Thanatos (May 15, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Fair enough. But Sasuke gets to make vague references to his past and leave Samus to figure out what the hell he meant by it.
> 
> (Also, I'm not serious for those seriously responding to this part XD)



Don't worry, I wasn't either.


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Jumping is an effective way to doge chidori,because
> A)It's a charging attack so jumping over it is a great way to dodge
> B)She'll be out of Sasuke's range
> 
> Samus can fire her cannon,missiles,and drop bombs while in the air. Screw attack is also an attack in,and of itself.


 I wasn't aware that she can fire those while in screw form.

Though, I don't think that would be effective though. That style forces Sasuke to come to her..... and he needs all the rest time he can get.

Unless this is an open field. I had a specific terrain in mind when thinking through this, but none was actually specified.


> I don't know if Chidori could pierce Samus's shields/armor assuming this is her in her best armor. In all likely hood,the shocking effect of Nagashi would be more effect as it could short her suit out temporarily reducing her to it's basic techniques for a small amount of time. However Samus is a ranged fighter,so getting paralyzed by chidori nahashi seems unlikely.


 I hadn't thought of Nagashi.
That's worth consider it, since it also eliminates her armor improvements too, I believe.


> The morph ball is also an advantage Samus is harder to hit in this form as she's small,and still has attacks in the form of bombs(power and normal) and a charge attack.


 But she has no way to hit Sasuke in that form.



Dellishell said:


> She'd fall victim to the Uchiha's charmness and give Sasuke an Intergalactic Space *Blowjob*.
> 
> She's sasuke's ideal girl for restration of the uchiha clan.
> 
> ...


 Except blowjobs don't produce babies.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 15, 2007)

Sasuke can't outrun the wavebuster.


----------



## T_Frick (May 15, 2007)

I would first like to thank you for an actual reasonable post for this discussion Reznor. I only say I pick Sasuke 'cause everyone is so biased against him winning. Regaurdless, it would be a close match and would not end easily with one move. To say that you would be undermining on of the characters' abilities.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 15, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> I would first like to thank you for an actual reasonable post for this discussion Reznor. I only say I pick Sasuke 'cause everyone is so biased against him winning. Regaurdless, it would be a close match and would not end easily with one move. To say that you would be undermining on of the characters' abilities.



It is a curbstomp. Sasuke can't Damage the Chozo armor.


----------



## T_Frick (May 15, 2007)

The Chozo armor may be strong, but it's not indestructible. It's not like Sasuke doesn't have a chance.


----------



## DoomBringer (May 15, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> The Chozo armor may be strong, but it's not indestructible. It's not like Sasuke doesn't have a chance.



He doesnt have a chance.


----------



## lordridley (May 15, 2007)

first off he not only cant outrun the wavebuster, but he cant dodge it, its a contiuous beam which the buisiness end of constantly tracks enemies, even multiple enimies are hit by it going through them all. also samus wouldnt have sex in any way with sauske because samus had been given the mission to kill him (she is less emothinal than Sai when in sight of the mission goal or when in combat) and she couldnt ever be sweet talked by sasuke. another point, HER ARMOR ISNT TOTALY INDESTRUCTABLE, sasuke's punches and kicks and chidoris WOULD do some dammage, although minimal for the kicks and punch, the chidori would drain at least an energy tank or two. sorry just had to quantify the power of her armor. regardless of this sasuke would still lose, samus has 20 energy tanks. how many chidoris does sasuke get a day?


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't either.


 I wasn't talking to you with that part XD


Rild The Hero said:


> Sasuke can't outrun the wavebuster.


 I already quoted and responded to that once.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 15, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I wasn't talking to you with that part XD
> I already quoted and responded to that once.



I said it already? Anyway the wavebuster seeks the target out. Sasuke won't be able to escape.


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:


> I said it already? Anyway the wavebuster seeks the target out. Sasuke won't be able to escape.


Oh, it's homing?

Is this the weapon from Prime?


----------



## lordridley (May 15, 2007)

i added the fact that it seeks multiple targets, meaning that if sasuke tried to use clones it would simply be an exercise in futility.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tltZdBSy5Y[/YOUTUBE]

At the very end of this video


----------



## lordridley (May 15, 2007)

and it is a wepon from prime


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

Now i haven't actually played prime.. but i've played every other metroid game.. and in no other metroid game is samus anywhere near fast enough to hurt sasuke in anyway, so i'll ask a question or two  about this wave buster, first off being is it allowed in multiplayer games?
Edit: I just watched rild's video and you've got to be kidding me sasuke, can't dodge the beam which i can follow with my eyes and also has to be charged?


----------



## Random Nobody (May 15, 2007)

You must not have played Fusion then, where Samus got an upgrade that allowed her to run so fast she was leaving a line of After Images.


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> You must not have played Fusion then, where Samus got an upgrade that allowed her to run so fast she was leaving a line of After Images.


 She had that in the orginal metroid's unfortunately it takes about 5 seconds to accerate to that speed, and it's straight line speed she can't turn at it


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2007)

Let me make this clear: 

One power bomb is all it takes.


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> Let me make this clear:
> 
> One power bomb is all it takes.


 I'd agree with you 1 if it wasn't so damn slow that i could see that blast slowly extend to the outer portions of my screen and 2 if it even killed those armored enimies who simply blocked it


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 15, 2007)

Hale said:


> Now i haven't actually played prime.. but i've played every other metroid game.. and in no other metroid game is samus anywhere near fast enough to hurt sasuke in anyway, so i'll ask a question or two  about this wave buster, first off being is it allowed in multiplayer games?
> Edit: I just watched rild's video and you've got to be kidding me sasuke, can't dodge the beam which i can follow with my eyes and also has to be charged?



Not when the beam will chase him down. And Sasuke can't damage Samus.


----------



## lordridley (May 15, 2007)

about the wavebuster, its like a chain, an electrified chain that you cant break, and its tied to you so you cant escape while its in effect, the only reason that it can be tracked by eye is because the enemies it is used on in prime can be tracked by eye (chozo ghosts dont count as you cant even see them move until getting the x-ray visor because they because they shift phase and it does track them if you use the x-ray visor) against sasuke it would still follow him because the part touching him would move as fast as he does. as for the shinespark/speed boost, she cloud just use the speed boost then shinespark onto a slanted sruface and keep on shinesparking forever with short latency between shinesparks.


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> about the wavebuster, its like a chain, an electrified chain that you cant break, and its tied to you so you cant escape while its in effect, the only reason that it can be tracked by eye is because the enemies it is used on in prime can be tracked by eye (chozo ghosts dont count as you cant even see them move until getting the x-ray visor because they because they shift phase and it does track them if you use the x-ray visor) against sasuke it would still follow him because the part touching him would move as fast as he does. as for the shinespark/speed boost, she cloud just use the speed boost then shinespark onto a slanted sruface and keep on shinesparking forever with short latency between shinesparks.


The beam would have to catch him first which it can't, and about the speed boost she still can't change directions other then jumping up and down there's no left and right movement when it's activated making it pretty much useless unless she's trying to escape.


> Not when the beam will chase him down. And Sasuke can't damage Samus


 lol why not i remember i took damage from alot of dumb shit it metroid like the small little bugs that cling to walls and celings if you run into them you take like 5 points of damage out of your energy blocks... i'm sure chidori trumps that much attacking power


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

Screw attack replaces normal jumping which allows for movement in all directions.


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> Screw attack replaces normal jumping which allows for movement in all directions.


 But she can't use hyper speed while using screw attack or do anything else for that matter


----------



## DoomBringer (May 15, 2007)

Hale said:


> But she can't use hyper speed while using screw attack or do anything else for that matter



She will be loved


----------



## Thanatos (May 15, 2007)

I remember that clip. Keollyn/Seth & Nuku posted it in the ownage thread some time ago.


----------



## DoomBringer (May 15, 2007)

She will be loved faster result


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> She will be loved


I'm gonna assume your agreeing with me cause she doesn't do anything other then screw attack while she is using the screw attack and that room isn't big enough for her to accerate into hyperspeed to even bother using, but on another note that first video is some ownage


----------



## lordridley (May 15, 2007)

ive done things other than screw attacking while screw attacking, albiet the effects of the screw attack stop while you do something else, you can still continue screw attacking without touching the ground. but what about samus's friggin boatload of missiles, that has to do something!!!!


----------



## atom (May 15, 2007)

Why is this still going on? What will Sasuke do to Samus? Nothing. Samus rapes Sasuke. Even if Samus did get speedblitz. Nothing that Sasuke can do would hurt Samus anyway. Besides, she has the threat sense, which is comparable to Spidy Sense which would sense Sasuke and allow her to think in advance anyway.


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> ive done things other than screw attacking while screw attacking, *albiet the effects of the screw attack stop while you do something else*, you can still continue screw attacking without touching the ground. but what about samus's friggin boatload of missiles, that has to do something!!!!





> The bolded part is the point i'm making, and the bottom line is samus isn't fast enough agile enough or durable enough to beat sasuke
> Why is this still going on? What will Sasuke do to Samus? Nothing. Samus rapes Sasuke. Even if Samus did get speedblitz. Nothing that Sasuke can do would hurt Samus anyway. Besides, she has the threat sense, which is comparable to Spidy Sense which would sense Sasuke and allow her to think in advance anyway.


 random little bugs get through samus's armor to cause damage i'm sure chidori can too
__________________


----------



## T_Frick (May 15, 2007)

The reason why this has gone on so long is that it's a heated discussion. People are giving good reasons as to why each of them can win. IT must be a good match up because it'd good enough to start a debate. Of coure neither side is going to convince the other. The only way this could really be settled is by going into an alternate demension where both of these characters exist in the same world.

And yeah, who says Sasuke wouldn't be able to hurt him with kicks and punches when the little crawlers can do so much.


----------



## SteelJack (May 15, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> And yeah, who says Sasuke wouldn't be able to hurt her with kicks and punches when the little crawlers can do so much.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## T_Frick (May 15, 2007)

oops! lol I knew that!


----------



## atom (May 15, 2007)

You guys are aware that those "bugs" you are talking emit very deadly poisons which would probably instant-kill Sasuke?


----------



## Hale (May 15, 2007)

> You guys are aware that those "bugs" you are talking emit very deadly poisons which would probably instant-kill Sasuke?


Are you serious? Really? why is your reputation green... that shows how much attention anyone should pay to that. I guess the fastest way to a green bar is to say naruto characters lose no matter who they're being put up against.  I'd rather my bar stay red back on topic if you watch that second video that fly, that flew up out of that pimp was damn sure gonna take some of samus's hp if it ran into her and i didn't see any posion gas unless it's invisible now


----------



## atom (May 15, 2007)

Hale said:


> Are you serious? Really? why is your reputation green... that shows how much attention anyone should pay to that. I guess the fastest way to a green bar is to say naruto characters lose no matter who they're being put up against.  I'd rather my bar stay red back on topic if you watch that second video that fly, that flew up out of that pimp was damn sure gonna take some of samus's hp if it ran into her and i didn't see any posion gas unless it's invisible now


Are you an idiot? Have you even played any of the Metroid Prime games? If you have and scanned those "bugs" and read the text. You would know that Sasuke would get killed fairly easily by them. 

What does rep have to do with anything? Unlike you, I have and played ALL of the Metroid Prime and most of the Metroid games (Can't find the first.. argh!).  Just do yourself a favor to save yourself from further embrassement and just don't take part in this debate. You obviously don't know anything about Samus. Samus with or without her suit would destroy Sasuke. 

Chidori ->>> This move can be avoided fairly easily. (See Itachi)
Katon ->>> This move barely does any damage. It misses alot as well.
Taijutsu ->>> If Sasuke tried this, he would get pwnt. 
Genjutsu ->>> This could work, but Sasuke doesn't know any

Sasuke will be DOMINATED by Samus. Its not opinion, its not bias. Its fact. Samus losing her suit barely does anything since she is being paired up against a enemy who isn't even that strong.

And I am going easy on you by saying that Samus DOES NOT have her suit. If she DID indeed have her suit on then this woulnd't be a fight. This would be rape. Since you know absoutely nothing about Samus. Let me tell you something so you can stop typing and making an idiot out of yourself.

This will be the first and final time I was reply to you. And denial of what you see below will be purely ignorance. Ok, anyway, lets get ready.

As you know the Power Suit is a suit created by the Chozo whom where genius's and have technology and equipment that far surpassed the humans. This power suit has a huge array of abilites. Since you are being ignorant and you think that Sasuke stands ANY chance against Samus. Let me list all of the abilites that Samus's Power Suit has that would DESTROY Sasuke with EASE.

Samus's suits have several upgrades. First, 

*Varia Suit*

This is the first upgrade to Samus' suit. Its benefits are a large increase of speed, damage reduction, and upgraded, "danger sensing".

*Gravity Suit*

Allow Samus to run and move on Land and Water, and Space for that matter much more quickly. In other words, she is more flexible. 

*Phazon Suit*

Increased durability.

There is also the Dark and Light suit, but I won't go explaining those because they are irrelevant.

There is the Morph Ball mode as well, there is nothing special about those to note except the Normal Bombs are powerful and can damage enemies without hurting Samus herself and Gravity does not effect her. So essentially she could just put a Morph Ball in front of her and stand near it and if Sasuke comes near, auto death. Not that such drastic measures would ever be needed to begin with.

There are also several other modes of the Morph Ball that allow her to roll onto walls, destroy much larger objects timed detonation, etc. Again, such drastic measures would not be needed, so explanation of these other types are unneeded. 


Now to get the meat of this little monologue. Now there are loads of items that I could explain about that would completely destroy Sasuke with almost no needed force. But since you being ignorant and all won't believe this. This is what I will explain. 

*Power Beam*

The Power Beam is the Arm Cannon's basic weapon. Though usually the weakest of Samus' armaments, the semiautomatic weapon has a high rate of fire and limitless ammunition. In the Prime series, it is often used when the enemy's weakness is unknown. The Power Beam can open most standard doors (typically those marked "any beam"). It can also be charged for a more powerful blast. Do to game mechanics, the limit of charging was obviously set. But, it was obviously built to be able to be charged indefinitely. 

Thats pretty much the end. But i'll post a bit more so you will shut up finally. 

Ice Beam: Freezes enemy. Any attack after will destroy enemy. (completely)
Wave Beam: Paralyzes enemy. Also follows enemy. 
Plasma Beam: Superheated Ions that pass through enemy. (Dead sasuke).
Dark Beam: Used mainly for light enemies, since Sasuke is not light nor dark, this will essentially be a super Power Beam.
Light Beam: See above.
Annihilator Beam: Destroys enemy. Period.
Hyper Beam: Essentially the same as the Annilhilatior. Except can pass through walls and other objects.


Missiles: No need to explain. Situation will never get bad enough where Missles would be needed.


----------



## potential (May 16, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Are you an idiot? Have you even played any of the Metroid Prime games? If you have and scanned those "bugs" and read the text. You would know that Sasuke would get killed fairly easily by them.
> 
> What does rep have to do with anything? Unlike you, I have and played ALL of the Metroid Prime and most of the Metroid games (Can't find the first.. argh!).  Just do yourself a favor to save yourself from further embrassement and just don't take part in this debate. You obviously don't know anything about Samus. Samus with or without her suit would destroy Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2007)

Space pirates,disapear from sight all the time and samus can keep track of them,in the prime series at least.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 16, 2007)

potential said:


> Fixed it for you



Damn. Uchihatards are almost as bad as OPtards. I like Sasuke, but he can't win.


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Why is this still going on? What will Sasuke do to Samus? Nothing. Samus rapes Sasuke. Even if Samus did get speedblitz. Nothing that Sasuke can do would hurt Samus anyway. Besides, she has the threat sense, which is comparable to Spidy Sense which would sense Sasuke and allow her to think in advance anyway.



She doesn't have Spidey-sense.    What she does have is a HUD that can see into the various light spectrums as well as reveal and target beings and objects that are out of phase with the rest of the space-time continuium.  Alongside that, she's got her ship's computer that can perform near instanteous analysis of an enemy and it's capabilities.

Although there probably isn't a precedent for Chakra in it's in databanks, and may be left stumped about how Sasuke would do the things he does, even if it can understand what it is exactly he's doing.


----------



## Hale (May 16, 2007)

> Chidori ->>> This move can be avoided fairly easily. (See Itachi)
> Katon ->>> This move barely does any damage. It misses alot as well.
> Taijutsu ->>> If Sasuke tried this, he would get pwnt.
> Genjutsu ->>> This could work, but Sasuke doesn't know any


Chidori Is avoided by itachi only one of the higher tier ninja in the naruto world and this was post skip and itachi is easily > then samus along with sasuke... 
Katon's are powerful fire spells they only miss due to PnJ which doesn't apply here
How does he get pwnt with taijutsu when flies flying into samus's armor hurt her and i've yet to see her show me that she's good in h2h combat


> Sasuke will be DOMINATED by Samus. Its not opinion, its not bias. Its fact. Samus losing her suit barely does anything since she is being paired up against a enemy who isn't even that strong


It is oppion and bias she's not fast enough strong enough agile enough or durable enough and i've given you countless examples, you still have yet to tell me how she is gonna hurt sasuke when all of her weapons can be seen during their travel from the weapon to the target, they're are not they are just too slow.


> Varia Suit
> 
> This is the first upgrade to Samus' suit. Its benefits are a large increase of speed, damage reduction, and upgraded, "danger sensing".


This is wrong the varia suit does nothing other then protect samus from high temperature area's unless that changed in prime it didn't do anything for reducing damage except from certain types of lava still not gonna help against sasuke



> Gravity Suit
> 
> Allow Samus to run and move on Land and Water, and Space for that matter much more quickly. In other words, she is more flexible



It allows her to move with normal movement in water doesn't affect her mobility on land or in space



> There is the Morph Ball mode as well, there is nothing special about those to note except the Normal Bombs are powerful and can damage enemies without hurting Samus herself and Gravity does not effect her. So essentially she could just put a Morph Ball in front of her and stand near it and if Sasuke comes near, auto death. Not that such drastic measures would ever be needed to begin with.


Your forgetting a few things hear 1 normal bombs are not powerful in away 2 gravity still does affect her or she could just float around in this mode 3 she has to be in the morph ball mode so she can't put it in front of her and 4 the blast radius of a power bomb SLOWLY extends to the end of the screen and it doesn't even kill mid tier enimies in the game.

Power Beam



> The Power Beam is the Arm Cannon's basic weapon. Though usually the weakest of Samus' armaments, the semiautomatic weapon has a high rate of fire and limitless ammunition. In the Prime series, it is often used when the enemy's weakness is unknown. The Power Beam can open most standard doors (typically those marked "any beam"). It can also be charged for a more powerful blast. Do to game mechanics, the limit of charging was obviously set. But, it was obviously built to be able to be charged indefinitely.
> 
> Thats pretty much the end. But i'll post a bit more so you will shut up finally.
> 
> ...


THese all fall into the same category as not being fast enough to hit sasuke since you can see the projectile if i can see and you can see that means someone with super human reflexs can see it and sasuke has the speed to react to it easily. The only part of this statement i'm gonna question though is how since sasuke isn't a light or dark enemy did the light and dark beams get made into a super energy weapon?


> Space pirates,disapear from sight all the time and samus can keep track of them,in the prime series at least


As i've said i haven't really played prime but are they teleporting or moving fast because thats a huge difference because i doubt that their speed is any where near that of even pre skip sasuke


----------



## lordridley (May 16, 2007)

first the light beam fires a stream of photons, that means its practically a supercharged laser.

second, the stream of ions fired by the plasma beam (based on prime) moves so fast that all you see is the afterimage. 

third, theoretically samus could use the energy transfer module (metroid prime 2) to suck out sasuke's chakra just by jabbing him with her arm cannon

fourth, the energy transfer module could also negate the chidori in the same way

now keeping those things in mind does sasuke really stand a chance


----------



## T_Frick (May 16, 2007)

Yes he does! There are advantages to sasuke your not thinking of.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 16, 2007)

The only thing Sasuke has that could possibly stop Samus is the Chidori and even that's debatable.


----------



## atom (May 16, 2007)

> Chidori Is avoided by itachi only one of the higher tier ninja in the naruto world and this was post skip and itachi is easily > then samus along with sasuke...
> Katon's are powerful fire spells they only miss due to PnJ which doesn't apply here
> How does he get pwnt with taijutsu when flies flying into samus's armor hurt her and i've yet to see her show me that she's good in h2h combat


Itachi may be a "higher" ninja in Naruto. Be he has shown no excessive reaction time yet he stopped and counterattacked against this measly Chidori. Chidori isn't as fast as its being made out to be. Its so slow that you can "see" the person running. Its speed is the same as a person just simply running.


Katon's miss because of PnJ? Have any FACTS to support your claims. They miss because they suck. Not to mention that they wouldn't do anything to Samus anyways.

You show me that Sasuke is good at Taijutsu. I don't need to show you because I never said Samus was good at Taijutsu. Its irrelevant. Sasuke can't dodge a bullet, or a laser or photon for that matter.




> It is oppion and bias she's not fast enough strong enough agile enough or durable enough and i've given you countless examples, you still have yet to tell me how she is gonna hurt sasuke when all of her weapons can be seen during their travel from the weapon to the target, they're are not they are just too slow.


She can take bullets and lasers and missles with EASE. Sasuke would die in one hit from any of those attacks. Her durability is much, much, much higher then Sasuke's unless you have any proof. As for my proof? Go play ANY Metroid game.




> This is wrong the varia suit does nothing other then protect samus from high temperature area's unless that changed in prime it didn't do anything for reducing damage except from certain types of lava still not gonna help against sasuke


Wow, you haven't even played any of the recent Metroid games and you are trying to correct me? And yes, it was changed in Prime. The Varia suit does indeed do the things that I specified. 



> It allows her to move with normal movement in water doesn't affect her mobility on land or in space


Uhm, did you look at Wiki? If so, then thats why you are completely wrong. Watch the cutscenes in Prime 2 and Prime. To sum it up, your wrong.




> Your forgetting a few things hear 1 normal bombs are not powerful in away 2 gravity still does affect her or she could just float around in this mode 3 she has to be in the morph ball mode so she can't put it in front of her and 4 the blast radius of a power bomb SLOWLY extends to the end of the screen and it doesn't even kill mid tier enimies in the game.
> 
> Power Beam


Yes, the Normal Bombs are not powerful, in the Metroid games. However, they are more then enough to destroy Sasuke in one hit. She can only deploy the bombs in Morph ball mode. The effects of the bombs still take place even when she is not in the mode. Learn your facts.



> THese all fall into the same category as not being fast enough to hit sasuke since you can see the projectile if i can see and you can see that means someone with super human reflexs can see it and sasuke has the speed to react to it easily. The only part of this statement i'm gonna question though is how since sasuke isn't a light or dark enemy did the light and dark beams get made into a super energy weapon?


By your logic ALL of Sasuke's moves are "too" slow for Samus. Samus is fast enough to leave afterimages. Heck, in cutscenes of Metroid II she was capable of teleportation. Albeit for limited in range.

If the enemy is not Light nor Dark, the effects of the guns are just equal to a supped up Power Beam. Go buy Metroid Prime 2 and try this out. Because its true. 



> As i've said i haven't really played prime but are they teleporting or moving fast because thats a huge difference because i doubt that their speed is any where near that of even pre skip sasuke


Samus has faced teleporters.... and people MUCH faster then Sasuke. Sasuke gets raped in every department. He isn't even physically strong enough to hurt Samus to begin with.


----------



## T_Frick (May 16, 2007)

Samus is amazing, but I'm still going for Sasuke.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 16, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Samus is amazing, but I'm still going for Sasuke.



We disproved your whole argument. *Show* me feats from Sasuke that exceed what Samus has dealt with. If you dont, you are a tard and need to GTFO of the battledome


----------



## T_Frick (May 16, 2007)

I have given you guys reasons but you guys keep arguing th same thing over and over again. There's no point in trying to convince me otherwise because my opinion will never change. Why are you so interested with changing my opinion?


----------



## atom (May 16, 2007)

You can go with Sasuke. But he won't win. Simple. He will get raped. Post ANY scan showing that Sasuke could dodge a bullet, or a laser for that matter. Lasers go at the speed of LIGHT. Its irrelevant on how fast Sasuke moves. He WON'T dodge a laser. He will get KILLED.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 16, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> I have given you guys reasons but you guys keep arguing th same thing over and over again. There's no point in trying to convince me otherwise because my opinion will never change. Why are you so interested with changing my opinion?



Because you are a tard with no common sense.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 16, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> I have given you guys reasons but you guys keep arguing th same thing over and over again.


 Newflash buddy, that's what YOU'VE been doing 



> There's no point in trying to convince me otherwise because my opinion will never change.


 So you are basically a Uchihatard then? 





> Why are you so interested with changing my opinion?


 If this is your state of mind, get the fuck out of the OBD.


----------



## Thanatos (May 16, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> I have given you guys reasons but you guys keep arguing th same thing over and over again. There's no point in trying to convince me otherwise because my opinion will never change. Why are you so interested with changing my opinion?



Because that's how debates work. One side convinces the other that they're wrong. If that doesn't happen, then the debate is pointless.

And this matchup isn't so vague that it can be left up to speculation with no real answer.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 16, 2007)

How does such a rapestomp last so long? T_T


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2007)

Samus doesn't aim at the speed of light.  

The Chozo Ghosts Samus fought in Prime are a good example of her fighting enemies that are highspeed while also having the ability to disappear and phase through objects.  They enemies that were easy to lose track of until they attacked you again.

Sasuke could probably avoid being shot for awhile, but as soon as he attacks he'd become vunerable to her firepower.  And he's not going to blitz her since her suit is too strong a protection.


----------



## atom (May 16, 2007)

Sasuke has shown no "Blitzing" speed. Appearing and reappearing doesn't mean your fast at all. Heck, there are people in real life who could run fast enough and stop and get behind the person in less then a couple seconds.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 16, 2007)

Sasuke can't damage Samus, 

Samus can One-shot Sasuke.

Samus has plenty of Seeking weapons and explosives.

Add it up.


----------



## Hale (May 16, 2007)

> Itachi may be a "higher" ninja in Naruto. Be he has shown no excessive reaction time yet he stopped and counterattacked against this measly Chidori. Chidori isn't as fast as its being made out to be. Its so slow that you can "see" the person running. Its speed is the same as a person just simply running.
> 
> 
> Katon's miss because of PnJ? Have any FACTS to support your claims. They miss because they suck. Not to mention that they wouldn't do anything to Samus anyways.
> ...


Do you listen to yourself when you speak I have to prove to yourself that sasuke is good at taijutsu? It's clear that he's easily better then samus in this area, When sasuke fought naruto and he used his katon he took out most of naruto's shadow clone army but for some reason the real naruto was completely untouched maybe it was just luck that sasuke missed the real naruto but manga luck is PnJ
And Chidori is atleast weightless lee speed since sasuke had to learn lee's speed to learn that move so no matter the graphical representation we know that it is atleast that speed and from that we can say itachi is atleast that fast for reaction time.



> She can take bullets and lasers and missles with EASE. Sasuke would die in one hit from any of those attacks. Her durability is much, much, much higher then Sasuke's unless you have any proof. As for my proof? Go play ANY Metroid game.


 Bulllets and lazers aren't real bullets and lazer in the metroid verse or you wouldn't be able to see and dodge it's that simple, and i've stated countless times that samus is hurt by bugs walking or flying into her, Is that true yes or no? It is.  Does chidori possess more attack power then these flying bugs Yes or No. It does



> Yes, the Normal Bombs are not powerful, in the Metroid games. However, they are more then enough to destroy Sasuke in one hit. She can only deploy the bombs in Morph ball mode. The effects of the bombs still take place even when she is not in the mode. Learn your facts.


 Yes the bomb remains when she isn't in the mode but she has to be in the mode to place the bomb which doesn't even destroy the ground underneath it unless they are weak bricks and i've explained the deal with the power bomb.


> By your logic ALL of Sasuke's moves are "too" slow for Samus. Samus is fast enough to leave afterimages. Heck, in cutscenes of Metroid II she was capable of teleportation. Albeit for limited in range.


 Yes i agreed with you but she doesn't accelerate instantly and she can't turn when using hyper speed it actually takes about 5 seconds for her to get up that speed which means she get slaughtered before she even comes near it.
Please explain how by my logic all of sasuke's moves are too slow for samus because it's the complete opposite



> Samus has faced teleporters.... and people MUCH faster then Sasuke. Sasuke gets raped in every department. He isn't even physically strong enough to hurt Samus to begin with.


Unfortunately none of the teleporters were sasuke and i'd like you to post me some evidence of her fighting someone anywhere near as fast of sasuke because nothing other then bias and bs has come out of your mouth so if i don't see some evidence i'm gonna stop reading what you write


----------



## Random Nobody (May 16, 2007)

You keep using that bug argument like it means Sasuke is gonna one hit Samus which he isn't.  Even if we assume Chidori can do some damage to Samus armor its not going through on the first try.  Oh and teleporting is instant and instant is better then any other speed.  Even Sasuke's.


----------



## Hale (May 16, 2007)

> You keep using that bug argument like it means Sasuke is gonna one hit Samus which he isn't. Even if we assume Chidori can do some damage to Samus armor its not going through on the first try. Oh and teleporting is instant and instant is better then any other speed. Even Sasuke's.


If that bug does 5 damage to samus i'm almost positive chidori is gonna 1 hit her and go straight through even if it doesn't sasuke swinging his sword while running chidori down it, is gonna do significantly more damage then that bug, it's gonna hurt and if she takes a few too many she's gonna die, and teleporting is different then true speed because even if you teleport 3 feet behind me you now have to attack at your normal non teleporting speed so in this case sasuke's speed > teleporters


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2007)

Are you actually saying Sasuke's Chidori is stronger than a frickin missle?!?!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Are you actually saying Sasuke's Chidori is stronger than a frickin missle?!?!



Or plasma, or Phazon or many things that would one shot Sasuke.


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2007)

Chidori blew holes into rock faces.  On the flipside, it's only been used once to kill someone in the whole manga and Haku didn't really explode like you'd expect.  It's a one-hit kill move that wouldn't work on Samus since one hit moves don't work on her.  Her suit has to be worn down by gradually and since she's constantly drawing energy from the enviroment, it's very hard to do.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 16, 2007)

Saumus's suit can survive lava as well. 

Lava >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chidori

Everything Metroid Prime has >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chidori

Phazon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chodori


----------



## T_Frick (May 16, 2007)

heheheh this thread has kept me very entertained! thank you. but i still disagree.


Oh, and btw. I'm not a Sasuke fanboy. Far from it.


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2007)

You refuse to admit a character loses despite all evidence to the contrary and don't give legitamite reasons why.

You're a fanboy.


----------



## T_Frick (May 16, 2007)

hahahah! Are you kidding? I hated Sasuke!


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2007)

[mod mode]
Anyone only in the thread only to tell someone they are a fanboy has less place in a thread than a fanboy.

Stop the useless "You are a fanboy posts" or get banned.
[/mod mode]
----------------


> third, theoretically samus could use the energy transfer module (metroid prime 2) to suck out sasuke's chakra just by jabbing him with her arm cannon


 What does that matter? If they end up in that situation, Samus has it won, regardless.


I still don't follow why we assume that Samus will lock-on and zap Sasuke immediately. I haven't seen any significant speed feats for Samus other than fast landspeed over long distances (not reaction, agility, dodging speeds though)

Also, why do we discount the bugs? Sure, Sasuke won't one shot Samus at all. I'm still wondering if Sasuke could take down Samus if he had free shots at her.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> If that bug does 5 damage to samus i'm almost positive chidori is gonna 1 hit her and go straight through even if it doesn't sasuke swinging his sword while running chidori down it, is gonna do significantly more damage then that bug, it's gonna hurt and if she takes a few too many she's gonna die, and teleporting is different then true speed because even if you teleport 3 feet behind me you now have to attack at your normal non teleporting speed so in this case sasuke's speed > teleporters



Except that when you use the bug thing, your ignoring the other attacks Samus' suit has taken.  You know like missiles, phazon, Ridley's claws, etc.  If Samus can react to teleporters she can react to Sasuke's speed and she only needs one hit to drop him for good.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Are you actually saying Sasuke's Chidori is stronger than a frickin missle?!?!


Yes Chidori is stronger then a missle from metroid which doesn't even open some doors in 1 shot.


> Or plasma, or Phazon or many things that would one shot Sasuke.


 Damn so your saying that these beams which slowly drift across your screen at less then bullet speed are gonna hit sasuke?


> Except that when you use the bug thing, your ignoring the other attacks Samus' suit has taken. You know like missiles, phazon, Ridley's claws, etc. If Samus can react to teleporters she can react to Sasuke's speed and she only needs one hit to drop him for good.


 I don't need to discount the stronger attacks she's taken because even in the end she still takes damage from those bugs which means that weaker attacks still do damage to her No matter how many missles she can take, which are missles in metroid btw and do significantly less damage then missles anywhere else. If she still takes damage from that bug that means if a normal human were to kick her in her shin enough times her leg would break


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

Reznor said:


> [mod mode]
> Anyone only in the thread only to tell someone they are a fanboy has less place in a thread than a fanboy.
> 
> Stop the useless "You are a fanboy posts" or get banned.
> ...



Thank you. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yes Chidori is stronger then a missle from metroid which doesn't even open some doors in 1 shot.



Which is because those doors can take more damage, needing 5 normal missiles or one super missile to blast it open.


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

Everyone I know who I ask, keeps saying Sasuke will win. Except my uncle but that's because he don't matter. Anyways, they all give me valid reasons to believe them. But my opinion stays the same as it was when this thread first started. Sasuke is still too fast to be defeated that easily! Yes he's faster than Samus, and yes he's faster than her weaponry. And he sure as hell is stronger than her. Especially after the time skip. He is crazy powerful in Shuppuden.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Everyone I know who I ask, keeps saying Sasuke will win. Except my uncle but that's because he don't matter. Anyways, they all give me valid reasons to believe them. But my opinion stays the same as it was when this thread first started. Sasuke is still too fast to be defeated that easily! Yes he's faster than Samus, and yes he's faster than her weaponry. And he sure as hell is stronger than her. Especially after the time skip. He is crazy powerful in Shuppuden.



this
this
I've asked you before and I'll ask you again to read these posts. Then try and convince me that Sasuke wins.


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

I've read them, and you still have not convinced me. All of those creatures she hs killed, may have been powerful. But in y eyes they are stupid compared to Sasuke. Not only is Sasuke faster than anything that Samus has faced, he's also a hell of a lot smarter. I'm pretty sure with the help of the Sharingan, Sasuke would figure out what to do. Good matchup, no matter what you say. I would like to witness this fight, just so I could see myself how the characters would handle their enemies.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

Then maybe you didn't understand that she is practically immune to heat,cold,acid,the external pressure of the deepest bits of the ocean,lava, can tank hits from a 110 ton monster,etc. 
this tops all her durabiltiy though....

-Samus suit in Metroid 3 (take note that this is before Fusion) was able to survive a Hyper Beam from Mother Brain. She survives, wins, game over. Enter Fusion. Samus works her ass all the way to the end where she finally gets the suit that survived this Hyper Beam. Fast forward to the end when she fights Omega Metroid. This suit, which withstands lava (and the pressure from it), Kraid's claws, Ridley's assault, her own attacks (she fights a replica of herself in Fusion) and various other degrees of pain.... gets swiped ONE TIME by Omega Metroid and ALL her energy is depleted to ONE. This is the same suit that survived/takes all that shit I just mentioned and ONE SWIPE of the Omega Metroid's claw did that. Samus gets assistance and finally gains her Omega Suit. Once she gets her suit, that same swipe BARELY takes out one tank of energy.

What do you honestly think chidori can do? 

As for speed, she can trend *lava *at mach speed. There is no proof that Sasuke can move much more than mach speed. 
On top of that, her sheer arsenal of weapons (which range from missiles to large wide area attacks) are too devastating for Sasuke too handle, and he isn't going to dodge it all. Some are compared to mini suns. Or how about this one?

*Sonicboom* - A wall of energy is fired at the speed of sound destroying everything in it's path. Upon contact with a wall or foe the speed and force of the wall of energy distorts the light in the local area to resemble a pane of warped broken glass. The immense amount of energy released by this attack instantly destroys the the target and tears apart the particles of other enemies caught in the immediate blast radius.

On top of this she has space jump, screw attack, morph ball, grapple beam...


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

implosion said:


> Then maybe you didn't understand that she is practically immune to heat,cold,acid,the external pressure of the deepest bits of the ocean,lava, can tank hits from a 110 ton monster,etc.
> this tops all her durabiltiy though....
> 
> -Samus suit in Metroid 3 (take note that this is before Fusion) was able to survive a Hyper Beam from Mother Brain. She survives, wins, game over. Enter Fusion. Samus works her ass all the way to the end where she finally gets the suit that survived this Hyper Beam. Fast forward to the end when she fights Omega Metroid. This suit, which withstands lava (and the pressure from it), Kraid's claws, Ridley's assault, her own attacks (she fights a replica of herself in Fusion) and various other degrees of pain.... gets swiped ONE TIME by Omega Metroid and ALL her energy is depleted to ONE. This is the same suit that survived/takes all that shit I just mentioned and ONE SWIPE of the Omega Metroid's claw did that. Samus gets assistance and finally gains her Omega Suit. Once she gets her suit, that same swipe BARELY takes out one tank of energy.
> ...



Are you kidding me? I'm not sure you know what Chidori is capable of.

And it makes me laugh how you point all this out and it doesn't change the fact that a little bug can damage her.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Are you kidding me? I'm not sure you know what Chidori is capable of.
> 
> And it makes me laugh how you point all this out and it doesn't change the fact that a little bug can damage her.



A alien bug that would own Sasuke.

Sasuke or any other human for that matter wouldn't survive on Tallon IV


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Are you kidding me? I'm not sure you know what Chidori is capable of.
> 
> And it makes me laugh how you point all this out and it doesn't change the fact that a little bug can damage her.



A little bug is no ordinary bug, it's an alien, you can't compare to an insect of this planet.... 
And logically speaking, it only hurts to make the game interesting...
And Chidori's best feat is going through some boulder or piercing flesh, big deal.... 

If Sasuke has any chance to kill her he is going to have to do about 70,000 Chidoris, which he is not capable of. And Samus would also have to stand around still and not retaliate. 

Samus' feats are far far far ...... far far greater than anything in the Narutoverse let alone Mr. Uchiha.


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

Oh I would have to dissagree with you on that. Yes any human would die on Tallon IV, but Samus also has that suit which can create it's own oxygen anyway. And reguardelss of what you say, it still is just an insect that can peice through her armor.

I am still not convinced.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Oh I would have to dissagree with you on that. Yes any human would die on Tallon IV, but Samus also has that suit which can create it's own oxygen anyway. And reguardelss of what you say, it still is just an insect that can peice through her armor.
> 
> I am still not convinced.



*Yauns*
Those insects drain her suits energy. That's why they're dangerous.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Oh I would have to dissagree with you on that. Yes any human would die on Tallon IV, but Samus also has that suit which can create it's own oxygen anyway. And reguardelss of what you say, it still is just an insect that can peice through her armor.
> 
> I am still not convinced.



It's a fucking alien bug that would rape Sasuke.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Oh I would have to dissagree with you on that. Yes any human would die on Tallon IV, but Samus also has that suit which can create it's own oxygen anyway. And reguardelss of what you say, it still is just an insect that can peice through her armor.
> 
> I am still not convinced.



It can pierce her armour becaue it's spikes or claws can probably rip through metal. Most of the creatures in Metroid games are like that.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Oh I would have to dissagree with you on that. Yes any human would die on Tallon IV, but Samus also has that suit which can create it's own oxygen anyway. And reguardelss of what you say, it still is just an insect that can peice through her armor.
> 
> I am still not convinced.





mystictrunks said:


> *Yauns*
> Those insects drain her suits energy. That's why they're dangerous.





Rild The Hero said:


> It's a fucking alien bug that would rape Sasuke.





MetaHybrid said:


> It can pierce her armour becaue it's spikes or claws would can probably rip able to rip through metal. Most of the creatures in Metroid games are like that.



That sums it up. And you still haven't explained how Sasuke is going to survive her vast amounts of varying firepower.


----------



## Loogidude (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> hahahah! Are you kidding? I hated Sasuke!


Um, no you don't Sasuke is your bread and butter, just like me.


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

When it comes to surviving the firepower, that varys on battle situation. If it were an open area, and Samus got a lock on him soon enough, then Sasuke would proly be majorly screwed. But, if it isn't an open area, and there is a resourceful way to utilize his enviroment, then I owuld say there are tons of ways for him to escape.

And btw, I like Samus more than I do Sasuke, I was just thinking realisticly about this. Sasuke is a ninja after all. They are smart enough to find ways to avoid dying.


----------



## RaTBoYs (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Damn so your saying that these beams which slowly drift across your screen at less then bullet speed are gonna hit sasuke?



lol you fail.


----------



## Birkin (May 17, 2007)

Sasuke dies a horrible, deservable death.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

realistically, Sasuke doesn't have ANY chance....
If it's not an open enviroment, Sasuke can't dodge anything and is royally fucked even more than normal.


----------



## T_Frick (May 17, 2007)

Hey, at first confrontation, I would disagree. It's all about enviroment.

Open = Sasuke most likely getting owned

Sorrounding enviroment = Good match

My opinion from the beginning, my opinion still.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

You just don't get it do you? Sasuke is not much faster than Samus. Sasuke cannot hurt Samus. Samus has INCREDIBLE firepower. Samus is incredibly versatile. Sasuke dies.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 17, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Hey, at first confrontation, I would disagree. It's all about enviroment.
> 
> Open = Sasuke most likely getting owned
> 
> ...



How does the environment change the fact that if he gets near Samus she'll destroy him?  Best case scenario for Sasuke is to run the hell away.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> You just don't get it do you? Sasuke is not much faster than Samus. Sasuke cannot hurt Samus. Samus has INCREDIBLE firepower. Samus is incredibly versatile. Sasuke dies.


 Sasuke is incredibly faster then samus unless she uses hyper speed which takes 5 seconds of running in a straigt line to activate it, and i swear to you the next time one of you biased fanboys that tells me that sasuke can't hurt samus when BUG's flying around hurt her you are gonna be the first person on my ignore list, No one care's about samus's super slow arsenal either it's just too slow to hit sasuke. It's a simple concept can you follow samus's blast with your eyes, Yes you can, Can you follow post time skip sasuke's movement's with your eyes No you can't so which do you think is faster



> It's a fucking alien bug that would rape Sasuke


Please provide feats from the bug that would back up your statements


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

Ok, how about to post some scans of Sasuke's "incredible" speeds. Samus has ran across an mini-planet in around 3 minutes (It was about to be destroyed and you had to, extra). Sasuke can't do shiz.



> biased fanboys that tells me that sasuke can't hurt samus when BUG's flying around hurt her you are gonna be the first person on my ignore list,


How stupid are you anyway? One these "bugs" would instantly kill Sasuke. Oh yeah, uhm... didn't Sasuke get owned by some NEEDLES from Haku. Oh yeah, thats right. 



> No one care's about samus's super slow arsenal either it's just too slow to hit sasuke. It's a simple concept can you follow samus's blast with your eyes, Yes you can, Can you follow post time skip sasuke's movement's with your eyes No you can't so which do you think is faster


What are you talking about stupid? "Can you follow post time skip sasuke's movement's with your eyes" ? How dumb are you, get real, we are not IN Naruto. Its being done for effect. Samus is faster then Sasuke. Post some scans and some proof. I mean, how dumb are you anyway?




> Please provide feats from the bug that would back up your statements


The burden of proof is on you. You have to proof that these aliens WOULDN't instant kill Sasuke. Also, remember these "bugs" can penetrate steel and destroy your immune system. Without her suit, Samus would probably die from those bugs. Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Ok, how about to post some scans of Sasuke's "incredible" speeds. Samus has ran across an mini-planet in around 3 minutes (It was about to be destroyed and you had to, extra). Sasuke can't do shiz


 I've already pointed out repeatedly that the hyper speed can only be used in straight line movement, and she didn't run across the entire planet no where near she ran through a few different zones.


> How stupid are you anyway? One these "bugs" would instantly kill Sasuke. Oh yeah, uhm... didn't Sasuke get owned by some NEEDLES from Haku. Oh yeah, thats right.


 No he didn't otherwise haku would be alive and sasuke would be dead your common sense should tell you that, along with the fact that that event happened in preskip time which was quite a while ago.


> What are you talking about stupid? "Can you follow post time skip sasuke's movement's with your eyes" ? How dumb are you, get real, we are not IN Naruto. Its being done for effect. Samus is faster then Sasuke. Post some scans and some proof. I mean, how dumb are you anyway?


It's being done to show his speed do you need an autographed letter from kishi saying sasuke moves at X speed?


> The burden of proof is on you. You have to proof that these aliens WOULDN't instant kill Sasuke. Also, remember these "bugs" can penetrate steel and destroy your immune system. Without her suit, Samus would probably die from those bugs. Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against them.


Wrong the burden of proof is on the person who made the statement, Your wrong in every aspect you should just quit


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Sasuke is incredibly faster then samus unless she uses hyper speed which takes 5 seconds of running in a straigt line to activate it, and i swear to you the next time one of you biased fanboys that tells me that sasuke can't hurt samus when BUG's flying around hurt her you are gonna be the first person on my ignore list, No one care's about samus's super slow arsenal either it's just too slow to hit sasuke. It's a simple concept can you follow samus's blast with your eyes, Yes you can, Can you follow post time skip sasuke's movement's with your eyes No you can't so which do you think is faster
> 
> 
> Please provide feats from the bug that would back up your statements



*yauns*

The bugs in Metroid Prime are stated to be deadly according to the scan visor.
The bugs in Zero Mission suck her energy
Several other bugs do the same


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> The bugs in Metroid Prime are stated to be deadly according to the scan visor.
> The bugs in Zero Mission suck her energy
> Several other bugs do the same


Scorpions and spiders are deadly as well and the bugs well before metroid prime and zero mission did damage as well
Edit and saying that the bugs in prime scan deadly means nothing we know they're deadly as i've said several times they can kill her


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> I've already pointed out repeatedly that the hyper speed can only be used in straight line movement, and she didn't run across the entire planet no where near she ran through a few different zones.


How DUMB are you? Well DUH it was only used in Straight line movement. It was a 2D GAME! HOW FRIGGIN RETARDE- nevermind. 




> No he didn't otherwise haku would be alive and sasuke would be dead your common sense should tell you that, along with the fact that that event happened in preskip time which was quite a while ago.


Who beat Haku? Oh yeah, Naruto
Who was about to die? Oh yeah, Sasuke.
Yeah... you can just... leave the thread now.



> It's being done to show his speed do you need an autographed letter from kishi saying sasuke moves at X speed?


If its been shown, find scans on the internet and post them. Because Sasuke can't move as fast as your implying.

Also, about the burden of proof thing. You made the argument. The burden is on you. Besides, I've already given proof.



> Scorpions and spiders are deadly as well and the bugs well before metroid prime and zero mission did damage as well
> Edit and saying that the bugs in prime scan deadly means nothing we know they're deadly as i've said several times they can kill her


You haven't even played Metroid Prime as you have stated several times. Your opinions on the matter are moot. Not to mention that these "bugs" effect peoples immune system and can penetrate armor and skin quite easily. They would instantly kill Sasuke.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

the bugs aren't exactly normal bugs just like sasuke isn't a normal person.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> the bugs aren't exactly normal bugs just like sasuke isn't a normal person.


Sasuke is human, these bugs effect humans (possibly more).


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Sasuke is human, these bugs effect humans (possibly more).



I know i'm saying you can't compare them to normal bugs.
and thanks for the pos rep saying i fail? I'm on your side....


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

Anyway, Samus destroys Sasuke.



> I know i'm saying you can't compare them to normal bugs.
> and thanks for the pos rep saying i fail? I'm on your side....


Yeah, I gave you postive rep because you are on my side. But a negative comment because that post was stupid.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Anyway, Samus destroys Sasuke.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I gave you postive rep because you are on my side. But a negative comment because that post was stupid.



Ah ok then. Just alittle confusing, thats all.  Although I was replying to Hale who was comparing it to scorpions and the like.

Sasuke stands no chance.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> How DUMB are you? Well DUH it was only used in Straight line movement. It was a 2D GAME! HOW FRIGGIN RETARDE- nevermind.


Well on a nintendo controller your capable of moving in 8 directions if you hyper speed run in one then try to turn in hyper speed by pressing the opposite direction she drops out of it, Do you understand now?


> Who beat Haku? Oh yeah, Naruto
> Who was about to die? Oh yeah, Sasuke.


Actually i believe the only reason sasuke even got hit was to save naruto, or did you just forget that part.


> If its been shown, find scans on the internet and post them. Because Sasuke can't move as fast as your implying.










> Also, about the burden of proof thing. You made the argument. The burden is on you. Besides, I've already given proof.


No you and rild stated the bugs could hurt sasuke meaning the burden of proof is on you


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Are the Ki Hunters from Super Metroid bugs? They are bigger than Samus, and have blades that would kill any human in one swipe.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

Well unless you've seen those bugs kill a human in one swing you can't say that but i wasn't using them specifically i was using the flies and crawlers that you first meet in super metroid


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Well unless you've seen those bugs kill a human in one swing you can't say that but i wasn't using them specifically i was using the flies and crawlers that you first meet in super metroid


Ok lets again use your logic. Shurikens and Kunai's can hurt Sasuke, which wouldn't do anything to Samus.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Well unless you've seen those bugs kill a human in one swing you can't say that but i wasn't using them specifically i was using the flies and crawlers that you first meet in super metroid




Well, the blades are pretty big, So I think if the Ki Hunter slashed right, it would probably kill a human.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Ok lets again use your logic. Shurikens and Kunai's can hurt Sasuke, which wouldn't do anything to Samus.


 Ok 1 i never said sasuke was more durable then samus ever and 2 I'd like you to provide me some proof of a shuriken or Kunai Hurting sasuke ever



> Well, the blades are pretty big, So I think if the Ki Hunter slashed right, it would probably kill a human.


 Yeah but i'd guess they were a little smaller then katana but i'll concede that yeah if it came across a human's neck they'd probably die


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

Samus suit>sasuke with a kunai.

samus suit> katon gokyoukonojutsu

samus suit visor> any genjutsu that sasuke can throw at her. 

Samus has multiple beam weapons and the grapple beam, plus years of years worth experience. sasuke is screwed.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Samus suit>sasuke with a kunai.
> 
> samus suit> katon gokyoukonojutsu
> 
> ...


You know i think i've responded to every comment in this post except the one about genjutsu already, so I'll respond to that one Now Sasuke doesn't use genjutsu.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Well unless you've seen those bugs kill a human in one swing you can't say that but i wasn't using them specifically i was using the flies and crawlers that you first meet in super metroid



*Yauns*

The bugs in Metroid Prime 2 kill some space pirates/marines in one of the first cinemas.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> *Yauns*
> 
> The bugs in Metroid Prime 2 kill some space pirates/marines in one of the first cinemas.


 Fine those bugs kill normal humans i concede... Please skip to the part about how that helps samus against sasuke


----------



## Internet Police (May 17, 2007)

Samus fires a rocket up whats his face asshole, since robots can tell if someone is into that sort of thing or not, so shes pretty much doing him a favor.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Ok 1 i never said sasuke was more durable then samus ever and 2 I'd like you to provide me some proof of a shuriken or Kunai Hurting sasuke ever


Are you sure that you read Naruto again? This happen is the beginning chapters. Wow. Wave arc..




> You know i think i've responded to every comment in this post except the one about genjutsu already, so I'll respond to that one Now Sasuke doesn't use genjutsu.


Yeah, Sasuke will get raped. How about you post some proof to support your claims instead of spewing bullshiz.


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> You know i think i've responded to every comment in this post except the one about genjutsu already, so I'll respond to that one Now Sasuke doesn't use genjutsu.


Responding to something doesn't mean your right. and yes sasuke does use genjutsu, he used it on sai.

Until you prove beyond a reasonable doubt that sasuke can cut through what space pirates and multitude of monster(who are stronger than any uchiha) couldnt then sasuke cant win.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Are you sure that you read Naruto again? This happen is the beginning chapters. Wow. Wave arc..


 Haku's needles were a part of his bloodline limit attack and aren't regular shuriken or kunai.


> Yeah, Sasuke will get raped. How about you post some proof to support your claims instead of spewing bullshiz.


Sasuke doesn't get raped, you've got it completely backwards and i've posted plenty of proof up to and including the scans you've asked for your the one who needs to find some proof because your the one spewing nothing but bs


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Fine those bugs kill normal humans i concede... Please skip to the part about how that helps samus against sasuke


Sasuke is a "normal human" he isn't any special.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Fine those bugs kill normal humans i concede... Please skip to the part about how that helps samus against sasuke



It's not that killed them. They owned them.

The bugs were able to get through the hulls of their space ships. Which is pretty impressive.


Missiles are too much for Sasuke.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Haku's needles were a part of his bloodline limit attack and aren't regular shuriken or kunai.


Databook I states that the needles used are just normal needles. She used these same needles to fake Zabuza's death.




> Sasuke doesn't get raped, you've got it completely backwards and i've posted plenty of proof up to and including the scans you've asked for your the one who needs to find some proof because your the one spewing nothing but bs


You HAVEN'T even played Metroid Prime 1 or 2. How would you know ANYTHING. Also, quote your post that had scans of Sasuke's oh-so-great feats.

Samus shoots a seeker missle. Sasuke dies. The end.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Responding to something doesn't mean your right. and yes sasuke does use genjutsu, he used it on sai.
> 
> Until you prove beyond a reasonable doubt that sasuke can cut through what space pirates and multitude of monster(who are stronger than any uchiha) couldnt then sasuke cant win.


 Post a scan of genjutsu and i don't know what you expect for proof considering they're in two different verse's and scans of sasuke fighting the bugs don't exist but, maybe you'll consider the fact that sasuke's katon do more damage then samus's missiles which don't even effect her enviorment


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not that killed them. They owned them.
> 
> The bugs were able to get through the hulls of their space ships. Which is pretty impressive.
> 
> ...



I think those bugs, (Splinters?) were possessed by the Ing, making them a lot more stronger and able to take more punishment. The marines were able to kill plenty of normal splinters, and were able to kill more with their fists when they ran out of ammo. The dark splinters were to much for them.

Chances are though, that these marines might be more stronger than "normal humans" due to their suits, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Post a scan of genjutsu and i don't know what you expect for proof considering they're in two different verse's and scans of sasuke fighting the bugs don't exist but, maybe you'll consider the fact that sasuke's katon do more damage then samus's missiles which don't even effect her enviorment


Samus's missles do effect her environment. Sasuke's katon's have never done any real damage. Missle > Sasuke. Missles blow up things. Sasuke is human. Humans, WILL NOT survive a missle. The end.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Sasuke is a "normal human" he isn't any special.


...... I'm not gonna even respond to this idiocy


> Databook I states that the needles used are just normal needles. She used these same needles to fake Zabuza's death.


Well anyone on this forum will tell you that the databook isn't cannon
I'm sorry your right i didn't post scans don't know what happened there fortunately i still have NMR up here you go






> Samus's missles do effect her environment. Sasuke's katon's have never done any real damage. Missle > Sasuke. Missles blow up things. Sasuke is human. Humans, WILL NOT survive a missle. The end.


In real life that's true in samus's world it takes 5 missles's to blow open a door


----------



## DoomBringer (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Post a scan of genjutsu and i don't know what you expect for proof considering they're in two different verse's and scans of sasuke fighting the bugs don't exist but, maybe you'll consider the fact that sasuke's katon do more damage then samus's missiles which don't even effect her enviorment



Metroid Prime isnt Red Faction.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> ...... I'm not gonna even respond to this idiocy


Your the idiot. Sasuke isn't any more special the a average human, physically. He hasn't done anything remarkable. Actually, alot of people in real life could do things that he does in fiction given the right circumstances.




> Well anyone on this forum will tell you that the databook isn't cannon
> I'm sorry your right i didn't post scans don't know what happened there fortunately i still have NMR up here you go


The Databook is made by Kishimoto... The databook is canon unless it contradicts the manga.




> In real life that's true in samus's world it takes 5 missles's to blow open a door


And in Naruto a Katon can't even burn Naruto's clothes and a Chidori can't even hit someone who is standing still (Itachi) and some sand beat up Sasuke. Your point is? Besides, there are obvious assumptions that have to be made. Metroid Prime 1 and 2 were made on Gamecube, the Gamecube can't do heavy physics so obviously they couldn't make  Missles destroy entire levels in game. But they obviously are implied to have strength like that in the Strat Guide, Manual, etc.


Also, your main ingredient is fail since your links don't even work. Try posting links that work before you tell (or at least try) to tell someone off. Idiot.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Metroid Prime isnt Red Faction.


 lol what do you want from me thats unfortunate, ask the writers to make their missles do more damage


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> ..
> In real life that's true in samus's world it takes 5 missles's to blow open a door



That's because those doors were made so they can't be broken into easily. They aren't just your average everyday door, then have to sustain heavy damage in order to be opened. It doesn't make the missiles weak in power since you need 5 of them. All the doors in Metroid don't even have a door knob, but have to be powered up by some type of beam.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> lol what do you want from me thats unfortunate, ask the writers to make their missles do more damage


You are truly an idiot. Technical limitations... technical. I'm not sure if you even know what that means. But, its irrelevant. Metroid Missles can and will blow up Sasuke. Missles blow up stuff. One Missle will destroy Sasuke regardless of in game feats. If a missle in real life can blow up stuff a missle in metroid can do at least equal damage. 

Sasuke gets raped. 

No one agrees with you, why do you think your rep is max red? You are WRONG. Give it up.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Your the idiot. Sasuke isn't any more special the a average human, physically. He hasn't done anything remarkable. Actually, alot of people in real life could do things that he does in fiction given the right circumstances.


 Yeah right the whole spitting fire thing the incredible speed the eyes that predict attacks, the drawing of a mystical energy into his hand and running it down a sword defeating 1000 people without killing any of them, I'm sure normal humans do all this on a regular basis.



> The Databook is made by Kishimoto... The databook is canon unless it contradicts the manga.


 Which in this case it does since haku was using his bloodline limit



> And in Naruto a Katon can't even burn Naruto's clothes and a Chidori can't even hit someone who is standing still (Itachi) and some sand beat up Sasuke. Your point is? Besides, there are obvious assumptions that have to be made. Metroid Prime 1 and 2 were made on Gamecube, the Gamecube can't do heavy physics so obviously they couldn't make Missles destroy entire levels in game. But they obviously are implied to have strength like that in the Strat Guide, Manual, etc.


It didn't burn naruto's clothes because of PnJ or did you just assume the fact that it took out his entire mass kage bushin army but missed the real naruto was luck, and chidori didn't miss itachi he moved and once again that was pre time skip and it doesn't mean chidori is weak it means itachi is stronger which he has proved to be repeatedly, and unfortunately for you assumptions don't work in the obd because thats all your arguments have been based on


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> You are truly an idiot. Technical limitations... technical. I'm not sure if you even know what that means. But, its irrelevant. Metroid Missles can and will blow up Sasuke. Missles blow up stuff. One Missle will destroy Sasuke regardless of in game feats. If a missle in real life can blow up stuff a missle in metroid can do at least equal damage.
> 
> Sasuke gets raped.
> 
> No one agrees with you, why do you think your rep is max red? You are WRONG. Give it up.


Techinical limitations enviormental damage has been happening since the days of nintendo if your telling me they can't do it on the game cube your more of a dumbass then i thought, it's not techinical limitations the missles simply arent that strong


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> That's because those doors were made so they can't be broken into easily. They aren't just your average everyday door, then have to sustain heavy damage in order to be opened. It doesn't make the missiles weak in power since you need 5 of them. All the doors in Metroid don't even have a door knob, but have to be powered up by some type of beam.


 Yep and that brings up another good point all the doors take 1 shot from the correct beam to open but 5 missles this leads me to believe that missles are even weaker then the beams


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Yeah right the whole spitting fire thing the incredible speed the eyes that predict attacks, the drawing of a mystical energy into his hand and running it down a sword defeating 1000 people without killing any of them, I'm sure normal humans do all this on a regular basis.


Spitting fire can't even burn ANYTHING. 
Mystical energy? We can generate electricity into compact forms in real life, no real big deal. Lasers > Chidori. Defeating 1000 people without killing any of them? Yeah, I wonder why he couldn't kill any of them... weak. Not to mention that Sasuke can't even defeat Naruto, or Gaara, or Lee. Sasuke is a piece of garbage.




> Which in this case it does since haku was using his bloodline limit


I guess Itachi's kunai's are special since he is using the sharingan. Your logic is 110% failure.



> It didn't burn naruto's clothes because of PnJ or did you just assume the fact that it took out his entire mass kage bushin army but missed the real naruto was luck, and chidori didn't miss itachi he moved and once again that was pre time skip and it doesn't mean chidori is weak it means itachi is stronger which he has proved to be repeatedly, and unfortunately for you assumptions don't work in the obd because thats all your arguments have been based on


Who cares about his Kage Bunshin army? A missle in real life could do that. A measly punch can destroy them. Regardless of the strength of the punch. A baby punch could destroy one of those bunshins. They are weak. PnJ? There is no such thing. Katon's are just not powerful.

Itachi isn't that strong... Sasuke is just really weak. Also, learn how to spell. You still fail to prove how Sasuke could dodge a laser that could go as fast as light. Or dodge a missle that can track him and blow him up. Or even hurt Samus' armor which is stronger then steel.




> Techinical limitations enviormental damage has been happening since the days of nintendo if your telling me they can't do it on the game cube your more of a dumbass then i thought, it's not techinical limitations the missles simply arent that strong


Name a game that came out before Metroid Prime that displayed such feats that you are talking about in-game. PC games are not allowed.




> Yep and that brings up another good point all the doors take 1 shot from the correct beam to open but 5 missles this leads me to believe that missles are even weaker then the beams


Are you really saying all of the doors are the same. Your stupidity isn't human.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 17, 2007)

Samus' armour is FAR far far far far stronger than steel. It can resist the strongest pressure from the ocean, tank hits from a 110 ton monster, handle all extreme temperatures. That's just to name a few of it's feats.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yep and that brings up another good point all the doors take 1 shot from the correct beam to open but 5 missles this leads me to believe that missles are even weaker then the beams



No,Metroid has different types of doors.

Standards will get opened by anything
Missle Doors will get opened by a single missle
Super missle doors wil get opened by one super missile of multiple normals
Power Bomb doors need a power bomb

And there are many more depending on the game but those are the general types.


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Post a scan of genjutsu






> i don't know what you expect for proof considering they're in two different verse's and scans of sasuke fighting the bugs don't exist but, maybe you'll consider the fact that sasuke's katon do more damage then samus's missiles which don't even effect her enviorment


We compare using feats or achievements.

Samus has beaten

this

this

this

this

and this

her super missiles, flame thrower, plasma beam, wave buster, annihilator beam, ice spreader ect. ect. ect. can more than end sasuke.

samus varia suite takes care of sasuke katon. samus's space shoes enable her to jump higher than sasuke. her boots enable her to move faster than sasuke, her visor can easily track sasuke and further more sasuke cant hurt her when she has her suit on. 

 it seems your a troll.

sasuke cant compete


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yep and that brings up another good point all the doors take 1 shot from the correct beam to open but 5 missles this leads me to believe that missles are even weaker then the beams



No, you would be wrong. It takes many wave beams or power beams to Kill Normal Space Pirates in Metroid prime, but only 2 or 3 missles to kill it.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Spitting fire can't even burn ANYTHING.
> Mystical energy? We can generate electricity into compact forms in real life, no real big deal. Lasers > Chidori. Defeating 1000 people without killing any of them? Yeah, I wonder why he couldn't kill any of them... weak. Not to mention that Sasuke can't even defeat Naruto, or Gaara, or Lee. Sasuke is a piece of garbage.


First he defeated naruto, secondly you seem to have deviated from YOUR claim that sasuke is a normal human when i proved that he wasn't so i don't know what Lazers > chidori have to do with anything especially when you consider that since you can see the beam travel from point A to point B in metroid they're not true lazer's in the sense of the word


> I guess Itachi's kunai's are special since he is using the sharingan. Your logic is 110% failure.


 THat depends can he hide in his own eyes while he's throwing that kunai?


> Who cares about his Kage Bunshin army? A missle in real life could do that. A measly punch can destroy them. Regardless of the strength of the punch. A baby punch could destroy one of those bunshins. They are weak. PnJ? There is no such thing. Katon's are just not powerful.


You just said katon's didn't hurt anything and I don't know what a missle in real life has to do with this, PnJ is a simple way to describe when the hero comes out on top when he shouldnt have


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> First he defeated naruto, secondly you seem to have deviated from YOUR claim that sasuke is a normal human when i proved that he wasn't so i don't know what Lazers > chidori have to do with anything especially when you consider that since you can see the beam travel from point A to point B in metroid they're not true lazer's in the sense of the word


But he didn't kill Naruto. Besides, Naruto was winning until Sasuke used CS2. First off all, its laser, not lazer. Secondly. Just because you can see it doesn't mean its slow. I can see cars going at 200mpH, does that mean the car is slow? Nope, its way faster then Sasuke thats for sure. Your logic just fails. So stop.



> THat depends can he hide in his own eyes while he's throwing that kunai?


What are you even talking about? No.. just no.




> You just said katon's didn't hurt anything and I don't know what a missle in real life has to do with this, PnJ is a simple way to describe when the hero comes out on top when he shouldnt have


You can't use the term PnJ in a debate. Katon's can't burn Clothes, this is a fact. Since it didn't. No PnJ, besides, PnJ has nothing to do with Katons not burning clothes, it just means they are extremely weak.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> No,Metroid has different types of doors.
> 
> Standards will get opened by anything
> Missle Doors will get opened by a single missle
> ...


It takes 5 regular missles to open a door the first time
We compare using feats or achievements.



> Samus has beaten
> 
> this
> 
> ...


None of the weapons you named travel fast enough to hit sasuke as you can clearly follow all of them from when she fires to when it hit's the target, No sasuke can't use a katon to beat samus it won't happen he boots take 5 seconds to accelerate to that hyper speed and she can only run foward and jump while under hyper speed she can't change directions mean that if sasuke steps  a few feet to the left she rushes by him, and i've already shown that bugs hurt samus by flying into her sasuke can hurt her too


----------



## SteelJack (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> It takes 5 regular missles to open a door the first time
> We compare using feats or achievements.
> 
> 
> None of the weapons you named travel fast enough to hit sasuke as you can clearly follow all of them from when she fires to when it hit's the target, No sasuke can't use a katon to beat samus it won't happen he boots take 5 seconds to accelerate to that hyper speed and she can only run foward and jump while under hyper speed she can't change directions mean that if sasuke steps  a few feet to the left she rushes by him, and i've already shown that bugs hurt samus by flying into her sasuke can hurt her too



Don't you get it? You can't win this argument, so give up already.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

I already said why it takes 5 missiles, and I also proved that the beams are weaker than the missiles.

Edit: Most beams


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> It takes 5 regular missles to open a door the first time
> We compare using feats or achievements.


The doors are at different levels of durability. How dumb are you not to realize that? Besides the doors don't open because of strength, to need a certain kind of blast or a certain amount to open a door.




> None of the weapons you named travel fast enough to hit sasuke as you can clearly follow all of them from when she fires to when it hit's the target, No sasuke can't use a katon to beat samus it won't happen he boots take 5 seconds to accelerate to that hyper speed and she can only run foward and jump while under hyper speed she can't change directions mean that if sasuke steps a few feet to the left she rushes by him, and i've already shown that bugs hurt samus by flying into her sasuke can hurt her too


Lasers are faster then light. Samus shoots lasers. They WILL hit Sasuke. The hyper speed feat was from a 2D game. How friggin retarded are you not to notice that? In 2D games of course all you can do is move front and back. You are REALLY stupid.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> No, you would be wrong. It takes many wave beams or power beams to Kill Normal Space Pirates in Metroid prime, but only 2 or 3 missles to kill it.


Ok fair enough so missles are stronger then beams.


> But he didn't kill Naruto. Besides, Naruto was winning until Sasuke used CS2. First off all, its laser, not lazer. Secondly. Just because you can see it doesn't mean its slow. I can see cars going at 200mpH, does that mean the car is slow? Nope, its way faster then Sasuke thats for sure. Your logic just fails. So stop


 What does him not killing naruto have to do with him beating him, and it doesn't matter if naruto was winning untill... He didn't win sasuke did, and you are arguing pointless shit that just shows your bias because your orginal point was that sasuke is just a normal human, and you can see cars going at 200mph from a distance away if your 1 foot from that said car your barely gonna see it blur by, so by comparison how far were you from samus when she's firing that beam and how far were you from sasuke when he moved to naruto


> You can't use the term PnJ in a debate. Katon's can't burn Clothes, this is a fact. Since it didn't. No PnJ, besides, PnJ has nothing to do with Katons not burning clothes, it just means they are extremely weak.


I can't use the term PnJ in a debate? What? Katons aren't even relevant here because of samus's varia suit which protects her from heat but the fact that they don't hurt naruto is PnJ in the utmost


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> The doors are at different levels of durability. How dumb are you not to realize that? Besides the doors don't open because of strength, to need a certain kind of blast or a certain amount to open a door.
> 
> 
> 
> Lasers are faster then light. Samus shoots lasers. They WILL hit Sasuke. The hyper speed feat was from a 2D game. How friggin retarded are you not to notice that? In 2D games of course all you can do is move front and back. You are REALLY stupid.



I really don't think her lasers are faster than light. If that's what your implying.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Lasers are faster then light. Samus shoots lasers. They WILL hit Sasuke. The hyper speed feat was from a 2D game. How friggin retarded are you not to notice that? In 2D games of course all you can do is move front and back. You are REALLY stupid.


If lazer's were moving faster then the speed of light you wouldn't be able to see them, that means that samus isn't firing true lasers i've said this already


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> I really don't think her lasers are faster than light. If that's what your implying.


Lasers aren't faster then light. At maxium speed, they would be as fast as light.



> If lazer's were moving faster then the speed of light you wouldn't be able to see them, that means that samus isn't firing true lasers i've said this already


Your logic fails. I guess we can't see light then. I can see light from my flash light. So I guess light isn't as fast as light. 

Just leave the forums and go break your arm.



> Ok fair enough so missles are stronger then beams.


No duh. Idiot.



> What does him not killing naruto have to do with him beating him, and it doesn't matter if naruto was winning untill... He didn't win sasuke did, and you are arguing pointless shit that just shows your bias because your orginal point was that sasuke is just a normal human, and you can see cars going at 200mph from a distance away if your 1 foot from that said car your barely gonna see it blur by, so by comparison how far were you from samus when she's firing that beam and how far were you from sasuke when he moved to naruto


Sasuke wasn't strong enough to kill Naruto maybe? He couldn't even knock Naruto out. Sasuke is living trash.



> car your barely gonna see it blur


Not really. I can see cars pretty clearly going at 200 mpH.




> I can't use the term PnJ in a debate? What? Katons aren't even relevant here because of samus's varia suit which protects her from heat but the fact that they don't hurt naruto is PnJ in the utmost


Nope you can't. None of Sasuke's move can hurt Samus. So its a auto win for her either way. Just leave. Seriously. Your stupid. Go to school.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Your logic fails. I guess we can't see light then. I can see light from my flash light. So I guess light isn't as fast as light.
> 
> Just leave the forums and go break your arm.


I Can't even explain that sasuke is faster then samus to you by posting scans so i'm not gonna try to explain physics i'm simply gonna say post me scans or proof saying that samus's laser's are as fast as light


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

> None of the weapons you named travel fast enough to hit sasuke as you can clearly follow all of them from when she fires to when it hit's the target, No sasuke can't use a katon to beat samus it won't happen he boots take 5 seconds to accelerate to that hyper speed and she can only run foward and jump while under hyper speed she can't change directions mean that if sasuke steps a few feet to the left she rushes by him, and i've already shown that bugs hurt samus by flying into her sasuke can hurt her too


Samus's missiles are homing, sasuke cant dodge em. so are the wave beam and and the wave buster.

The ice spreader has and incredibly large radius and samus's multi missile barage has both a large radius and is incredibly powerful

samus's charged up light beam also has a large radius. samus's dark beam add on can wipe out sasuke in one hit and it has a vortex effect.

samus's visor is a top rank targeting system so sasuke's chances of dodging is zero.

samus wins this.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

Hale said:


> I Can't even explain that sasuke is faster then samus to you by posting scans so i'm not gonna try to explain physics i'm simply gonna say post me scans or proof saying that samus's laser's are as fast as light


Explain what? Unless the databook said how fast Sasuke is going. Between those frames there could've been a hour delay of Sasuke climbing down that hill and walking up to Naruto then getting behind him then going to the next frame. Posting scans of him disappearing and reappearing means nothing if it doesn't tell the duration of time between the frames. 

I don't need to post proof that Lasers are as fast as light. 



Go get a laser and press the button. How fast does it take it for the laser dot to appear on the surface your pointing it at? Its instant. As for Samus's lasers being as fast as light. The game can't show things that are faster then light. Then the person playing wouldn't be able to see. Please use common sense. 

BTW: You fail.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Lasers aren't faster then light. At maxium speed, they would be as fast as light..



Okay, but Samus's lasers are not this fast. They aren't fast as light. If that's what your still saying.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> Okay, but Samus's lasers are not this fast. They aren't fast as light. If that's what your still saying.


In the game it says that Samus's beams are Lasers, Lasers as fast as light. What the game says is canon. Its irrelevant if what is shown isn't as fast as light. Besides, the game wouldn't be able to show lasers moving faster then light to begin with.


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

Edit: plus samus's grapple beam does home in so grabbing him and emptying her missile rounds in him is still an option.


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

> Go get a laser and press the button. How fast does it take it for the laser dot to appear on the surface your pointing it at? Its instant. As for Samus's lasers being as fast as light. The game can't show things that are faster then light. Then the person playing wouldn't be able to see. Please use common sense.


 Guess what that means dumbass, they're not faster then light then, and the speed of light is a constant so it's not instant it still takes time for that lazer to hit that surface even if it's minute and if you can't judge by the characters talking on the panel that no time passes between panels your more of a dumbass then i thought, and thats saying something because right now i'm counting the people i know that can possibly be as stupid as you.


> Samus's missiles are homing, sasuke cant dodge em. so are the wave beam and and the wave buster.
> 
> The ice spreader has and incredibly large radius and samus's multi missile barage has both a large radius and is incredibly powerful
> 
> ...


 The missles are homing but they're not fast enough to catch sasuke None of her weapons are nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke


----------



## Hale (May 17, 2007)

The game doesn't have to show something moving faster then the speed of light if the weapons were really that fast you would see the weapons movements then your target die not the beam they're not as fast as light they're only as fast as they appear to be which is nothing


----------



## Red (May 17, 2007)

> The missles are homing but they're not fast enough to catch sasuke None of her weapons are nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke


lol wut?

show proof of sasuke having the speed to out run a missile. If you cant then go away.





> nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke


Lol wut? it takes some much as a glance for samus to get a lock on.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

> The game doesn't have to show something moving faster then the speed of light if the weapons were really that fast you would see the weapons movements then your target die not the beam they're not as fast as light they're only as fast as they appear to be which is nothing


Honestly, were you born stupid? Who would want to play a game where you just press a button and then the enemy suddenly dies. PLEASE LEAVE. You have no sense what so ever.



> Guess what that means dumbass, they're not faster then light then, and the speed of light is a constant so it's not instant it still takes time for that lazer to hit that surface even if it's minute and if you can't judge by the characters talking on the panel that no time passes between panels your more of a dumbass then i thought, and thats saying something because right now i'm counting the people i know that can possibly be as stupid as you.


Some manga's do have a large period of time between panels. And by your logic. Sasuke isn't even faster then people talking. 



As you can see Yamato already knew Sasuke was coming. He saw Sasuke, the other just didn't notice. Sasuke isn't as fast as you are making it seem. Also, if you bothered to even click the Wikipedia link, you would know that Lasers are as fast as I am making them seem.




> The missles are homing but they're not fast enough to catch sasuke None of her weapons are nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke


Ok who cares about how fast Sasuke is. She won't get hurt by him. Therefore its automatic victory for Samus.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 17, 2007)

Even in the cutscenes, it doesn't show the lasers going faster than when you fire them in the game, and cut scenes are supposed to show the true capabilites of the characters.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 17, 2007)

> The missles are homing but they're not fast enough to catch sasuke None of her weapons are nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke



A short burst of speed won't outrun a missle.  Show me Sasuke using his speed in anything but short bursts.


----------



## bubblewrap (May 17, 2007)

A lot of Samus attacks have such a large range that sasuke would not be able to dodge them.  They are also very powerful so even getting hit just a little by them with no protection is going to be fatal.


----------



## atom (May 17, 2007)

MetaHybrid said:


> Even in the cutscenes, it doesn't show the lasers going faster than when you fire them in the game, and cut scenes are supposed to show the true capabilites of the characters.


Please, go on. Tell me how they are going to show anything move as fast as light in a cutscene. They could show a laser moving at its normal speed then say thats as fast as light. Speed feats in games are MOOT.


----------



## Hale (May 18, 2007)

> Please, go on. Tell me how they are going to show anything move as fast as light in a cutscene. They could show a laser moving at its normal speed then say thats as fast as light. Speed feats in games are MOOT


Instant teleportation is faster then light, and most fps shooters have games where you don't see the actual bullet fly you just see the weapon react and the spent shell then you see where the bullet hit but you can't see the bullet fly which once again goes to show that she's not firing light speed weapons, But if you want another way to prove it, the missles and her beams are the same speed, so are you telling me the missle is light speed as well?


----------



## T_Frick (May 18, 2007)

The claim earlier about nobody supporting him, is bull shit. I'm on his side because I believe what he says. What I think the problem is, that you guys said Samus would win at the beginning. And nowthat someone is challenging your intellegence, your gonna do whatever it takes to prove him wrong.

Same situation in our shoes. The fact is the debate has run on long enough that if you still think your gonna change someone's way of thinking on this issue, your a moron.  

All of that aside I would like to say I'm still going with Sasuke. And I would also like to say is that SAMUS IS SLOW IN COMPARISON TO SASUKE!!!!! Don't try to argue it because if you do your an idiot! Only way Samus would be able to match Sasuke's speed is by running in a straight line. And knowing that Sasuke is not an idiot, I'm sure it is safe to say that he will not run in a straight line.

And your also an idiot if you think that anyone in real life could do the things Sasuke does. I would like to know what circumstance would give us the ability to run, jump, and fight like a fictional character. Because if there is such, let me know because I would be the happiest guy in the world if I could do that crazy shit! And while your at it, explain how a normal human could do even any kind of jutsu. Any.

Difference between real ninjas, and Naruto ninjas.

Real ninjas don't use anything more than logic and tools.
Naruto ninjas can tap into a hidden power(which in real life doesn't exist) called Chakra.
Unfortunatly in real life you can't do that 'cause it doesn't exist!

Now I ask you, does Samus know any jutsu? Sasuke has plenty of tools to try and fool Samus. Don't tell me he doesn't when he does! I would like to know any kind of enemies that Samus has faced who can do those crazy things, and was smart at all. From what I can tell(and i HAVE beaten most of the Metroid games including both Primes) the enemies in Samus' games were pretty damn stupid.

Oh and for the record, I'm sure that Sasuke can outrun a missile. Watch a missle fire out of Samus' gun, then watch Sasuke run. Exactly. Sasuke is so fast that he doesn't even leave an image of himself.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> Now I ask you, does Samus know any jutsu? Sasuke has plenty of tools to try and fool Samus. Don't tell me he doesn't when he does! I would like to know any kind of enemies that Samus has faced who can do those crazy things, and was smart at all. From what I can tell(and i HAVE beaten most of the Metroid games including both Primes) the enemies in Samus' games were pretty damn stupid.



If you really think most of Samus' enemies were stupid, you definately did not play any of the games.


----------



## T_Frick (May 18, 2007)

Uhm, yeah I did. And I'm pretty sure if those enemies can be outsmarted by me when I was 8, I'm pretty sure their stupid. Not to mention it is waaaaay to easy to ouitsmart them anyway.


----------



## RaTBoYs (May 18, 2007)

> I Can't even explain that sasuke is faster then samus to you by posting scans so i'm not gonna try to explain physics i'm simply gonna say post me scans or proof saying that samus's laser's are as fast as light
> 
> The missles are homing but they're not fast enough to catch sasuke None of her weapons are nor is she fast enough to aim at sasuke



Naruto universe uses kunais as a weapon, which are vastly slower than a laser. tell me why you think sasuke is faster than a laser again? laser is light speed are you saying sasuke is faster than light himself?


----------



## T_Frick (May 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure her lasers are NOT as fast as light! If you can see the damn things as they are moving, then they are not as fast as light! My friend here is a Metroid fanboyt and he himself says that her beams are really not that fast.


----------



## atom (May 18, 2007)

How stupid are you anyway? You can't see lasers as they are moving. As soon as a button to emit the laser light is pressed. The effect is essentially instantaneous to an human eye. Stop being stupid.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 18, 2007)

> Oh and for the record, I'm sure that Sasuke can outrun a missile. Watch a missle fire out of Samus' gun, then watch Sasuke run. Exactly. Sasuke is so fast that he doesn't even leave an image of himself.



Show Sasuke using his speed in anything but a short burst.  A short burst of speed will not outrun a homing missile.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 18, 2007)

It's the new OB craze. 



> It's canon because I say so.


----------



## Red (May 18, 2007)

> All of that aside I would like to say I'm still going with Sasuke. And I would also like to say is that SAMUS IS SLOW IN COMPARISON TO SASUKE!!!!! Don't try to argue it because if you do your an idiot! Only way Samus would be able to match Sasuke's speed is by running in a straight line. And knowing that Sasuke is not an idiot, I'm sure it is safe to say that he will not run in a straight line.


Wait who said samus can only move at high speeds in a straight line? Like someone above me said the only reason she moved in the straight line was because of the 2 demensional limitation of the game, not because she couldn't do it. Hell zero suit samus would be an over kill for this job.





> Now I ask you, does Samus know any jutsu? Sasuke has plenty of tools to try and fool Samus. Don't tell me he doesn't when he does! I would like to know any kind of enemies that Samus has faced who can do those crazy things, and was smart at all. From what I can tell(and i HAVE beaten most of the Metroid games including both Primes) the enemies in Samus' games were pretty damn stupid.


Genjutsu doesnt work on samus she has infered, x-ray, scan and night vision. tai jutsu is useless because she can over power sasuke. long range attacks dont work on her cause of her suit and her beam weapons are a curb stomp for sasuke. Her dark buster beam creates a vortex for god sakes. Her multi barrage missiles shoot  7 (homing) missiles at once. He grapple beam can easily incapacitate sasuke.

I like naruto as much as the next person but hell sasuke is out matched.


----------



## MetaHybrid (May 18, 2007)

Do you mean the seeker missiles from MP2? I think they only fire 5 at once. Anyhow, couldn't this be finished easily with a Sonic Boom, which was mentioned before?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 18, 2007)

WaveBuster and Seeker Missiles is a guaranteed kill.


----------



## atom (May 18, 2007)

This is hopeless. To many ignorant trolls. 

Mods please close. They have already lost.


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

Lol like the first 100 posts said, rape.


----------



## Hale (May 18, 2007)

Sasuke doesn't lose here it's not even possible he's too fast and agile for samus as i've said but let's once again disprove bijukage





> How stupid are you anyway? You can't see lasers as they are moving. As soon as a button to emit the laser light is pressed. The effect is essentially instantaneous to an human eye. Stop being stupid.


You can't see lasers as they're moving, but you can see samus's projectiles so what does that tell you? 


> Show Sasuke using his speed in anything but a short burst. A short burst of speed will not outrun a homing missile.


 Why would he need to out run the missle a short burst of speed to his left or right and the missle which does very little damage to begin with hit's something else missles don't make 90 degree turns so it doesn't matter if it's homing if he dodges it.


> Wait who said samus can only move at high speeds in a straight line? Like someone above me said the only reason she moved in the straight line was because of the 2 demensional limitation of the game, not because she couldn't do it. Hell zero suit samus would be an over kill for this job


If this were true when you turned around samus would move in hyper speed mode which she doesn't also the 2 d limitations of the game are canon because you can't give samus abilities she hasn't shown and she hasn't been shown to ever use hyperspeed in anything other then a straight line


> Genjutsu doesnt work on samus she has infered, x-ray, scan and night vision. tai jutsu is useless because she can over power sasuke. long range attacks dont work on her cause of her suit and her beam weapons are a curb stomp for sasuke. Her dark buster beam creates a vortex for god sakes. Her multi barrage missiles shoot 7 (homing) missiles at once. He grapple beam can easily incapacitate sasuke.


What does infared nightvison or xray have to do with an illusion that directly affects your brain?
And i'd also like a reasonable explanation why sasuke's first strike doesn't take her head off before she realizes what's happened, and i don't want to hear about the power suit because as i've stated before bugs flying into her damage it


----------



## atom (May 18, 2007)

> You can't see lasers as they're moving, but you can see samus's projectiles so what does that tell you?


Are you dumb? Samus is a video game character. Who would want to play a game where when you press a button suddenly a wall blows up with no actual attack showing? 

Stop being stupid. The Metroid games say that Samus's weapons are Laser, Ray, and Photon gun based. A laser is a laser regardless of in game feats.



> If this were true when you turned around samus would move in hyper speed mode which she doesn't also the 2 d limitations of the game are canon because you can't give samus abilities she hasn't shown and she hasn't been shown to ever use hyperspeed in anything other then a straight line


How are you going to turn around in a 2D game. You sir, are stupid.



> What does infared nightvison or xray have to do with an illusion that directly affects your brain?
> And i'd also like a reasonable explanation why sasuke's first strike doesn't take her head off before she realizes what's happened, and i don't want to hear about the power suit because as i've stated before bugs flying into her damage it


Samus doesn't have chakra, therefore it won't work. 



> Why would he need to out run the missle a short burst of speed to his left or right and the missle which does very little damage to begin with hit's something else missles don't make 90 degree turns so it doesn't matter if it's homing if he dodges it.


A missle would destroy Sasuke. In game feats are moot. 


Besides, Gunpei (The creator of Metroid) says the "The fans decide whats canon and whats not" so you will never win this debate. If I say Samus is light speed, she is. I win

The end.


----------



## RaTBoYs (May 19, 2007)

T_Frick said:


> I'm pretty sure her lasers are NOT as fast as light! If you can see the damn things as they are moving, then they are not as fast as light! My friend here is a Metroid fanboyt and he himself says that her beams are really not that fast.



do u even know what laser is? 

Light 
Amplification by 
Stimulated 
Emission of 
Radiation

laser is light so how won't it be as fast as one?


----------



## Random Nobody (May 19, 2007)

Hale I still haven't seen any scans of Sasuke using his speed continuously.  A burst of speed will not outrun a missile.


----------



## atom (May 19, 2007)

He's right. Thats like saying just because you can sprint 100 meters in 20 seconds means you can outrun a good bicyclist on a bike.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2007)

Alright enough is enough.

This is turning into Vegito vs. Raizen all over again.

Samus uses the Annihilator Beam.  Sasuke dies.

Info on the AB:

A beam created by combining Light and Dark energy into a sort of sonic emission, the Annihilator Beam is named as such because the combination of the opposite light and dark energies results in Annihilation. Practically, it is very powerful, *homes in on enemies (whether locked onto them or not), *and fires at a speed equivalent to that of the Power Beam.


----------



## T_Frick (May 19, 2007)

Alright well how about this, why don't why end disccussion here anyway. Like I said before, it's gotten to the point where nothing can change our minds. We are so dead set on what we believed in, that arguing about it won't change anything. If you don't understand what I'm trying to say, I apoligize. But the point is that nothing I can say will change your minds, and nothing you can say will change ours. So let's stop arguing about it and agree to disagree. Or would you rather be childish about it and continue to argue over this pointless disccussion.

Since when did it matter in the first place? I thought these threads on battle discussions usually went until  everyone has stated their opinion, and moved on. Rather than come back trying to tell others what they should believe in. (lol why is this sounding more and more like religion?) If we end it now, and say okay believe what you think about Sasuke and believe what you think about Samus, we can all go on with our lives. If you don't agree with me, fine go ahead and argue. But your wastin' your precious time.

Besides, I'm gettin' sick of seein' that damn hippo! lol j/k


----------



## Green Lantern (May 19, 2007)

Everyone finished here?

Vote to lock or not to lock now.

edit:

HAH! As if NF is a democracy! I rule this joint!
Thread locked.

(Just kidding about the democracy part, but upon review of the previous pages, I've decided to lock this anyway. A stalemate seems to have been reached, and no end is in sight)


----------

